# Are you buying MW3



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

I want to see how many people are going to buy MW3.


Please do not turn this into a flame or bring BF3 into it.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes I am !

In if you may please add to the 1st post a notice so people WON'T turn this thread into a flame war ? thx


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Yes I am !
> 
> In if you may please add to the 1st post a notice so people WON'T turn this thread into a flame war ? thx



done


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 2, 2011)

this is gonna be a flame war, probably just because u asked that it not be one.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2011)

For CoD games, I'll either play CoD4 for multi, or I'll play WaW for zombies (though I haven't recently).  Anything since has been somewhat weak.

Edit: I voted No btw


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

manofthem said:


> For CoD games, I'll either play CoD4 for multi, or I'll play WaW for zombies (though I haven't recently).  Anything since has been somewhat weak.



haha yeah since cod4 the games dont even make sense and the sound has been downgraded significantly, they all sound like pea shooters now. Ill play mw3 campaign somehow just cuz i do like playing cod story modes


----------



## Frizz (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll probably end up buying it down the track, as I do so adore BFBC2 so much I still occasionally tune into black ops to play with ballistic knives every now and then. But I'd most likely wait for a good deal which I doubt will happen considering.. its CoD I mean FFS the first MW is still going for $49.00 AUD here in AUS.


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't heard, read or seen anything that would lead me to buy this game. Big fat no. Plus, if I am ever in the mood to play CoD (which hasn't happened yet), I'll play MW2, CoD4 or WaW.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 2, 2011)

So, aside from haters, who's not buying it cuz they dropped the dedicated servers ?



random said:


> I still occasionally tune into black ops to play with ballistic knives every now and then..



Knife runner :shadedshu


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> So, aside from haters, who's not buying it cuz they dropped the dedicated servers ?
> 
> 
> 
> Knife runner :shadedshu



wait they dropped dedicated servers again for mw3?


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 2, 2011)

When its cheap enough, like 20 and under, yes for the single player, As a go to multiplayer, no


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2011)

No, but only because I haven't played the other two. I can get CS:S if I wanted a generic shooter.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wait they dropped dedicated servers again for mw3?



oh scratch that. The game will get dedicated servers. I read alot of articles that said it won't have them a couple of months ago. My mistake


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wait they dropped dedicated servers again for mw3?



lol.

Incredible that this sells at all on the PC.....

......mind you never underestimate the power of marketing. I *bought* Black Ops on the power of some inexplicable whim and have sepnt less than an hour with the game. Even though I hated the game, Activision still got my money and i still contributed towards thier mega success.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 2, 2011)

None for me thanks. I've seen nothing new/desirable/epic.


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 2, 2011)

a year ago i definately would have bought it, but after their last game, no chance 
I played COD WAW & 4 for hundreds of hours but the last abomination has totally put me off the series.

BF3 FTW 

(oh and Skyrim i have high hopes for too!)


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2011)

I won't buy it until it's about $25 on steam. Black Ops was a severe disappointment, even more so than MW2 was. I want to like it enough to buy it, but they haven't sold me yet.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I won't buy it until it's about $25 on steam. Black Ops was a severe disappointment, even more so than MW2 was. I want to like it enough to buy it, but they haven't sold me yet.



I don't think Black Ops has really ever dropped in price on Steam.  My guess is it will once MW3 gets released.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 2, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> this is gonna be a flame war, probably just because u asked that it not be one.



Shut up! CoD will suck! FLAAAAAMMMEEEE!


lol j/k.

Honestly I wont be buying it out of respect for the creators of IW. CoD is their baby and what Activision did to them was wrong. However I will be buying whatever "Respawn" come out with. Just to spite Activision.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

jesus i leave this thread for an hour and come back with the No option in the poll sky rocketting. I dont think its worth PC users to buy into Koticks cocaine addiction so he can keep ripping us off


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be curious as to the results if this was a console gaming forum.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 2, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I don't think Black Ops has really ever dropped in price on Steam.  My guess is it will once MW3 gets released.



Have you seen Steam today?!?! lol


----------



## chris89 (Sep 2, 2011)

Answered No. Not at all intrested into MW or it's main competitor really.

I will play Single player on the 360 since my brother is getting it though.

Chris


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 2, 2011)

No, I feel like the MW-series are being milked too far, theres not enough new things being brought to the table, it's simply not worth the investment


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you seen Steam today?!?! lol



Yeah I did, obvious that they are doing this sale for the benefit of some extra cash before MW3 goes on sale.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 2, 2011)

I voted no. But I'll be buying Call of Duty 2 and World at War. Actually I'd rather buy the PS2 World War II Call of Duty games before Modern Warfare 1-3 and Black Ops.
GIMME BATTLEFIELD 3!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> No, I feel like the MW-series are being milked too far, theres not enough new things being brought to the table, it's simply not worth the investment



yeah, and my friend who is a CoD fanboy would say, "yeah thats the point"

:shadedshu to my friend


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2011)

No i won't be, as i've said in the past, after COD4:Modern Warfare the series felt like it wasn't making enough of a distinction between each iteration, especially not for $60. I did buy MW2 though mainly because there was nothing else out for me to play at the time and a LOT of people were online in that game so i jumped in for a little bit.

To be honest if MW3 was like $30 i'd probably pick it up, but otherwise it just feels as though they're just copy and pasting code and changed the number in the title.

So right now, Battlefield 3 FTW!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

how many of you that have said no to buyng mw3 bought black ops or MW2?

Because it seems like so far Activision will loose a potential 28 sales on MW3


----------



## chris89 (Sep 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> how many of you that have said no to buyng mw3 bought black ops or MW2?
> 
> Because it seems like so far Activision will loose a potential 28 sales on MW3



Last CoD i brought was WaW and hated it well one part really made me hate the game in my view. Most regreatful purchase next to Far Cry 2.

Played Black Ops & MW2 on 360 since brother brought it, Ops was rather boring. MW2 was good (SP) but some parts are stupid in it.

I just don't understand the high prices still on steam :/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

chris89 said:


> Last CoD i brought was WaW and hated it well one part really made me hate the game in my view. Most regreatful purchase next to Far Cry 2.
> 
> Played Black Ops & MW2 on 360 since brother brought it, Ops was rather boring. MW2 was good (SP) but some parts are stupid in it.
> 
> *I just don't understand the high prices still on steam* :/



thank Bobby Kotick for that one


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Sep 2, 2011)

People will buy it, just to play it. Even thought they say they won't. They will.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 2, 2011)

Simple answer; no.


----------



## qubit (Sep 2, 2011)

I voted not sure, but I think I will eventually. It's already £5 cheaper to get the disc from Amazon, which is Steam anyway.

Have you seen the trailers? Wow! The graphics are superb, including the physics rendering:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/115300/?snr=1_4_4__13

There's also a Steam weekend offer of significant money off the current CoD games, including Black Ops. Note that the Steam homepage says 50% off all CoD except MW3 and Black Ops DLC, yet the Black Ops _game_ is only 33% off. I don't think putting this on the homepage was a mistake... 

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/Call_of_Duty_Franchise_Weekend


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't buy 2 so I wont buy 3. They lost me as a customer.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 2, 2011)

hmm. Interesting !
So most of you people think CoD's heading to the gutters -or has hit the bottom already- since CoD4, yet most of you got MW2 and/or BO.
Very interesting.

Oh well, like I said in many other CoD flame war turned threads.
"Haters keep hatin' !"


----------



## chris89 (Sep 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> hmm. Interesting !
> So most of you people think CoD's heading to the gutters -or has hit the bottom already- since CoD4, yet most of you got MW2 and/or BO.
> Very interesting.
> 
> ...



I didn't buy it my brother did  Since his friends buy it.

Well for me i just dislike the game series now also the same for the competitor but i understand why people like them. I don't hate them just the pricing is a bit Ott on pc especially


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 2, 2011)

When they make PC games with PC features and stop making what should be an expansion pack into a $60 game I might be interested.
For the record I haven't bought or rented any CoD game since MW1 unless WaW came out after MW1.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Please do not turn this into a flame or bring BF3 into it.



Well no need in the first place when the poll numbers already speak for themselves.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> I voted not sure, but I think I will eventually. It's already £5 cheaper to get the disc from Amazon, which is Steam anyway.
> 
> Have you seen the trailers? Wow! The graphics are superb, including the physics rendering:
> 
> ...



the graphics look the same with a lack of good lighting, there might be MORE in the scene sets, but textures, lighting, art design is still the same


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 2, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> No i won't be, as i've said in the past, after COD4:Modern Warfare the series felt like it wasn't making enough of a distinction between each iteration, especially not for $60. I did buy MW2 though mainly because there was nothing else out for me to play at the time and a LOT of people were online in that game so i jumped in for a little bit.
> 
> To be honest if MW3 was like $30 i'd probably pick it up, but otherwise it just feels as though they're just copy and pasting code and changed the number in the title.
> 
> So right now, Battlefield 3 FTW!!!



My thoughts exactly, for $30 it would be reasonable.  And regarding the code, we could make that argument about Microsoft Office...  oh wait, people don't buy the new version over and over.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2011)

anyone not getting MW3, getting Dead Island? I have been listening to the trailer song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CzcOcBb_ms       all day and i am thinking about getting the game, looks fun like a different approach to a zombie game. Not to mention i would love to be able to play that song on piano


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> anyone not getting MW3, getting Dead Island? I have been listening to the trailer song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CzcOcBb_ms       all day and i am thinking about getting the game, looks fun like a different approach to a zombie game. Not to mention i would love to be able to play that song on piano



I am debating. honestly I don't have time ATM, so maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## Raijian (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not buying MW3. I didn't play MW2 much and Black Ops was gifted to me and due to it being a terrible port and game it turned me off the series for good. They aren't even trying with these games now. They haven't bothered to change animations or sounds or anything.. it's pretty sad.


----------



## smoothshooter (Sep 3, 2011)

just,yes!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 4, 2011)

As much as they failed with online for mw2 and black ops, Im gonna get it. I wanna see where the sp goes as ive enjoyed that a lot. The mp has some adjustments, im hopeful theyll work. Not sure if ill get it on release or not.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 4, 2011)

When they find a way to make shooters not a constant "I've seen that before"-experience, maybe.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 4, 2011)

I will not be purchasing this game. It's basically an exact replica of BO but just with different levels and tweaks in design. (as far as multiplayer goes)


----------



## human_error (Sep 5, 2011)

I won't be buying this game. I didn't buy bops either. I would have said I'd be getting BF3 but since the whole origin requirement appeared that's been dropped from my list too. 

I've really been enjoying my RPGs at the moment with witcher 2 as my latest investment (you get a LOT more hours of entertainment per £/$/euro in RPGs than in these FPS games these days), and so it looks like skyrim and TOR will be carrying me into 2012 when ME3 hits. If I really need an FPS I'll get dead island as that's looking to be a nice open-world zombie masher. Hell the halo franchise is more of a lure than the weak-as PC ports from Activision (I'd rather play a game on the platform it is designed for, but can't bring myself to play a console game which is available on PC).


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 5, 2011)

human_error said:


> I would have said I'd be getting BF3 but since the whole origin requirement appeared that's been dropped from my list too.





human_error said:


> and so it looks like skyrim and TOR will be carrying me into 2012 when ME3 hits.



You better take TOR off your list too then since Origin will be exclusive for TOR... 
And since EA is publishing ME3 also, I would imagine that game is only going to be on Origin too.

Honestly, I don't understand this whole disliking of Origin... Not to get off topic though


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 5, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Oh well, like I said in many other CoD flame war turned threads.
> "Haters keep hatin' !"



Yeah, totally, because actually preferring a vastly superior game (any game) over the same bland-looking "lowest common denominator" recycled crap released on a yearly basis definitely makes you a "hater" 

Not giving a crap about crap (with valid reasons) != Hating it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 5, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> People will buy it, just to play it. Even thought they say they won't. They will.



agreed.


----------



## human_error (Sep 5, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> You better take TOR off your list too then since Origin will be exclusive for TOR...



TOR is origin exclusive only for buying it online - it does not need origin to be installed, nor does it need need an origin account to play. I'm buying it in a standard store so I won't be using origin. As for ME3 they already have bioware's account system for the ME games so I'm hoping (praying) that they'll stick with that for the finaly game in shepards' story.

BF3 needs an origin acocunt, and needs origin to be installed and running to play. Call me paranoid but EA has already been hacked once (and lost a ton of user data), and I don't want to give it any of my personal information.

Anyway that's enough off-topic for me. For an on-topic comment I havn't seen anything new or interesting on the list of features for MW3 - it's become guitar hero/fifa/madden in the fact that there is very little improvement between the releases.


----------



## rfowler30 (Sep 5, 2011)

i want to find out what happens after mw2, i consider mw2 campaign one of the greatest.  i also heard it will have dedicated server support, so i am waiting to hear more about dedicated servers before i preorder this game on steam.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 5, 2011)

Is it me or Call of duty is a while loop
Every call of duty is the same
It is time to die!


----------



## Shihab (Sep 5, 2011)

rpsgc said:


> Not giving a crap about crap *(with valid reasons)* != Hating it.



I always fail to see these _valid reasons_ you speak of.




Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Is it me or Call of duty is a while loop
> Every call of duty is the same


Mostly depends on your personal feeling of the game. No CoD felt the same as another for me.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes I will be buying ....





































.... Battlefield 3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Mostly depends on your personal feeling of the game. No CoD felt the same as another for me.



Do you mean no maps felt the same? What people mean is each new game brings very little new to the table. I can't use much else to explain except it's competitor. But BC2 to BF3 brings 2x larger servers, Jets, reworked classes, and a lot more beyond just new maps. Personally it's mostly the gameplay I dislike, rotating spawns on small maps just makes for a non-strategic game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2011)

*NO*

I will not be buying COD any more. CoD died after COD4, I have went back to battlefield series for now and will probably remain there for a long while after seeing the BF3 trailers and gameplay.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 5, 2011)

human_error said:


> TOR is origin exclusive only for buying it online - it does not need origin to be installed, nor does it need need an origin account to play. I'm buying it in a standard store so I won't be using origin. As for ME3 they already have bioware's account system for the ME games so I'm hoping (praying) that they'll stick with that for the finaly game in shepards' story.
> 
> BF3 needs an origin acocunt, and needs origin to be installed and running to play. Call me paranoid but EA has already been hacked once (and lost a ton of user data), and I don't want to give it any of my personal information.



Ah good man. I'm also buying it through the retailer buuuut.... I'm going to be the uber nerd and getting the collectors.


----------



## billcat479 (Sep 5, 2011)

*I got a good one for you.. funny one I think.. And not a flame in the house hehe.....*



nvidiaintelftw said:


> haha yeah since cod4 the games dont even make sense and the sound has been downgraded significantly, they all sound like pea shooters now. Ill play mw3 campaign somehow just cuz i do like playing cod story modes



 It would really be funny if they made the guns sound like those old Clint Eastwood cheap westerns.. You know, the Good, bad and ugly and for a few dollars more. The guns all had that funny twang sound.. I would laugh and laugh playing it if they put that sound into it... Just picture it... It would be a riot.... lol...


----------



## billcat479 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Like art everyone see's things just a little different.*



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Is it me or Call of duty is a while loop
> Every call of duty is the same
> It is time to die!



 For about 90% of them I kind of agree. But for some reason I still like to play and replay the COD 2 game, the WW2 setting. It was a lot of fun for me. It has veriaty built into it playing the Russia/Brits and the U.S. gave it different flavors and though mission driven it left you with room to go around and have some fun with it.
   I'm more into RPG and single player. I got burned out on COD4 multi-player even though it was fun at times and set up for on line play. 
  So I'm sitting here waiting for the new Elder Scrolls game to come out and let me roam in a new world.. yeah..

  And here is what is neat, even though COD2's graphics were a bit outdated the fun factor blinds me to that part and that to me is what a good game can do or can be capable of. A kind of magic.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2011)

billcat479 said:


> For about 90% of them I kind of agree. But for some reason I still like to play and replay the COD 2 game, the WW2 setting. It was a lot of fun for me. It has veriaty built into it playing the Russia/Brits and the U.S. gave it different flavors and though mission driven it left you with room to go around and have some fun with it.
> I'm more into RPG and single player. I got burned out on COD4 multi-player even though it was fun at times and set up for on line play.
> So I'm sitting here waiting for the new Elder Scrolls game to come out and let me roam in a new world.. yeah..
> 
> And here is what is neat, even though COD2's graphics were a bit outdated the fun factor blinds me to that part and that to me is what a good game can do or can be capable of. A kind of magic.



yeah, cod was awesome when they were WW2 games. I absolutely loved Big Red One


----------



## Drone (Sep 5, 2011)

I will. Not.


----------



## billcat479 (Sep 5, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah, cod was awesome when they were WW2 games. I absolutely loved Big Red One



It's always cool to see people that have things in common. 
 Those games offered enough depth that let you have a lot of fun and let you do a little bit of random roaming. 
 It's why I really love the Elder Scrolls games though morrowwind or what ever it was called was kind of rough around the edges but was totally fixed with oblivion. 
 They build us a world that had a history and even enough books that you could sit down and learn all about their universe if you felt like it. With old destroyed or abandend forts to check out. The game let you win it kind of fast (nothing was really fast though in that game) but you know what I mean.
  You could spend months playing around without doing even the first quests if you didn't feel like it. And now they are making a new one called Skyrim I think that's it's name. I can't wait.
  I don't know if you were around for the might and magic games but they had this kind of build to them and I am glad to see something like them only even better being made.
  I saw some of this magic in the Bioshock games though I liked the first one a lot better than the second. Made me feel like I was entering the overlook hotel in the shining the game had that errie feeling to it that made it such a neat game.
  And this is what I hate so much about the current COD games. They are totally plot only in single player with small maps and no real freedom to expand the game. They were so easy to work your way through and after than were so easy to throw away.
   A lot of people hate me for saying this but I blame a bit of this on them being ported to or from the xbox or other play station type systems that don't allow you to have depth to them because of the simple controllers they can only do so much and is a high numbers market where they don't have to make a real good game to make good money at it because the numbers are high enough for basic sales to work before word is spread out that it's not a good game. They don't care as much because they already hit price quota numbers. So for a few reasons I wish they never came out with those types of game boxes and get flamed for even saying this. I don't mean anything personal toward game lovers and players, it's more towards the game developers and their ceo's and so on. And from what I've read and seen I am not talking out of ignorance as many sites have voiced the same thing I am saying here. I just have a lot more time to think about it for horrible reasons.
 PC games could have more depth to them and had a keyboard with other controllers to branch a game out and make it as complicated as they wanted to if they did want to which is not always the way they are made but the complexity is there if needed. I always felt the xbox and pc's should not share games all the time but what can you say to them when they want to make as much money as they can. It's understandable but I want a equal partner with the game makers that they are going to make a real good game. 
  Paying around 69.95 for a scripted game that lasts one week more or less and then it's trash only makes getting it off the pirate bay even more worth it I'm very sad to say. Because even though I'm way past poverty money wise (they don't pay squat when your disabled) I will still pay for a game if they put real effort into them. Please don't get mad at me for even hinting at pirate games. I hate it and would not do it if they played fair and made a game worth this high price tag they are currently asking.
 It's sheer hell being relegated to the poor disabled life even when it was not my fault I met up with a bad driver who's insurance ran out 9 days before she hit me with her car. The games at least help me escape the pain and poverty for a while and enjoy my self for a while. I need the illusion of escape they offer me.
  Life is not fair, I learned this fact and a more important one, keep your body in good shape because health is EVERYTHING.
  oh, sorry I got off topic. try out the new elder scrolls game. I know you won't be sorry. Or the Fallout games. They are open ended and a lot of fun also...
 TAKE CARE friend and have a good holiday...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

billcat479 said:


> For about 90% of them I kind of agree. But for some reason I still like to play and replay the COD 2 game, the WW2 setting. It was a lot of fun for me. It has veriaty built into it playing the Russia/Brits and the U.S. gave it different flavors and though mission driven it left you with room to go around and have some fun with it.
> I'm more into RPG and single player. I got burned out on COD4 multi-player even though it was fun at times and set up for on line play.
> So I'm sitting here waiting for the new Elder Scrolls game to come out and let me roam in a new world.. yeah..
> 
> And here is what is neat, even though COD2's graphics were a bit outdated the fun factor blinds me to that part and that to me is what a good game can do or can be capable of. A kind of magic.



The old COD's people liked, I never got into them much, but I loved Medal of Honor. But since then both series have just gone stale sadly, I was hoping the new MoH had an amazing campaign that made me feel the part, but it just didn't.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 5, 2011)

I have Black Ops and its yawn so my vote is no. May pick up MW2 since it dropped in price though.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 5, 2011)

billcat479 said:


> For about 90% of them I kind of agree. But for some reason I still like to play and replay the COD 2 game, the WW2 setting. It was a lot of fun for me. It has veriaty built into it playing the Russia/Brits and the U.S. gave it different flavors and though mission driven it left you with room to go around and have some fun with it.
> I'm more into RPG and single player. I got burned out on COD4 multi-player even though it was fun at times and set up for on line play.
> So I'm sitting here waiting for the new Elder Scrolls game to come out and let me roam in a new world.. yeah..
> 
> And here is what is neat, even though COD2's graphics were a bit outdated the fun factor blinds me to that part and that to me is what a good game can do or can be capable of. A kind of magic.



Very weird but i liked COD2 much more than all the other cards in the series too


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Sep 5, 2011)

Not at the moment,  didnt like Black ops either so ill just sit this one out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2011)

This guy i was playing Halo Reach with last night was saying how it seems like they are doing something different with MW3 when it comes ot kill streaks and hot spots(camping spotso n the maps). He said they arent really kill streaks, its just when you do something(like in MOH) you get an option to call stuff in, he says they are more like combat perks. Idk i still think they will be really unbalanced kill streaks like in MW2


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

CODMW1 owned and you can't argue with that. But how I got ripped off with that gay MW2 will need 2 good games from activision so I will forgive them.
How could you buy black ops? buahahahha


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2011)

caleb said:


> CODMW1 owned and you can't argue with that. But how I got ripped off with that gay MW2 will need 2 good games from activision so I will forgive them.
> How could you buy black ops? buahahahha



i got it for christmas on my xbox for the story and zombies, multiplayer was god awful

EDIt: I sold it 2 weeks later


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think with MW3 comes out im going ot make a follow up poll and see how many of you who said you werent going to buy it actually did. that would be interesting


----------



## RevengE (Sep 5, 2011)

No, I'm sick of Cod.


----------



## purecain (Sep 5, 2011)

if they bring something new, i'd definatly buy it... but if its just new maps with a poor story then nope...

cod multiplayer has no place on pc.... IMPO


----------



## Shihab (Sep 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do you mean no maps felt the same? What people mean is each new game brings very little new to the table. I can't use much else to explain except it's competitor.


Maps, Weapons, and some changes in Perks, and weapon/class modification. And then there are other changes in the atmosphere, MW with everything looking dull and greyish, as you expect from a typical war movie. MW2's full of colours, With alot of emphasize on Red/Yellow/Orange, And BO fitting somewhere in the middle, with a very noticeable contrast between the snowy levels in Russia, and the fight in the jungles in Vietnam. 
They might not be as big as the changes you see in BF, but they are changes nevertheless.



1Kurgan1 said:


> But BC2 to BF3 brings 2x larger servers, Jets, reworked classes, and a lot more beyond just new maps. Personally it's mostly the gameplay I dislike, rotating spawns on small maps just makes for a non-strategic game.


The way I see it, BF's all about big maps with many players. The smallest map I played in BF2 was at least 5 times bigger than the biggest map in MW/MW2 & BO. That's why I don't think it's fair to compare CoD with BF. They might both be shooters, but they aren't the same. BF is all about tactical gameplay and teamwork, about large maps where you can actually snipe ! And CoD is all about shooting, pure ,insane, don't-care-about-my-effing-team shooting, nothing else. Probably why it attracts more children than BF. The reason -imo- that's driving the game into the gutters. That, and the console driven market strategies that plagues the PC gaming scene.
You dislike the gameplay. I respect your opinion. But that doesn't mean the game naturally suck, does it ?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 6, 2011)

a total cost of 90 pound in the uk,just to keep up with the jonesies on dlc and maps, is the thing that killed it for me, tooooooooo much money for not enough game

i will not be passing the cod franchise any more money    STAIL and FAIL in epic portions (+ sic of bein owned by jobless scum and 10 year olds if was honest)


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 6, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Maps, Weapons, and some changes in Perks, and weapon/class modification. And then there are other changes in the atmosphere, MW with everything looking dull and greyish, as you expect from a typical war movie. MW2's full of colours, With alot of emphasize on Red/Yellow/Orange, And BO fitting somewhere in the middle, with a very noticeable contrast between the snowy levels in Russia, and the fight in the jungles in Vietnam.
> They might not be as big as the changes you see in BF, but they are changes nevertheless.
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly thought you were trolling with that first paragraph. those kinds of changes are not worth $60, they are barely worth the 10 they would cost in an expansion.

I agree that COD and BF occupy what could be considered opposite ends of the same spectrum. however, the series is not hated for what it is. like many here are saying, MW1 was good (even if it wasn't my style) 

but the fact is that activision are money grubbing console sluts who found out they could sell the same game over and over again. 
power to them, they are rich and the masses are happy. it does not change the fact that they are scum.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> People will buy it, just to play it. Even thought they say they won't. They will.



Not all people. I haven't bought a CoD since CoD:WaW. I do own MW2 but it was a gift from my mother in law. That should have been a sign right there.

Little know fact. The CoD engine is loosely based off of the Quake 3 engine. With that being said Activision has made them tweak the engine every release adding new features. However in Black Ops they did not. They actually used the previous release of the engine (CoD:WaW) instead of the last release (MW2). So not only are they not updating the engine with new releases they are using past revisions of the same engine!

Ever wonder why Black Ops looked crappier then MW2? Well now you know.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not all people. I haven't bought a CoD since CoD:WaW. I do own MW2 but it was a gift from my mother in law. That should have been a sign right there.
> 
> Little know fact. The CoD engine is loosely based off of the Quake 3 engine. With that being said Activision has made them tweak the engine every release adding new features. However in Black Ops they did not. They actually used the previous release of the engine (CoD:WaW) instead of the last release (MW2). So not only are they not updating the engine with new releases they are using past revisions of the same engine!
> 
> Ever wonder why Black Ops looked crappier then MW2? Well now you know.



yeah blackops had close to now lighting AT ALL especially on consoles


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Maps, Weapons, and some changes in Perks, and weapon/class modification. And then there are other changes in the atmosphere, MW with everything looking dull and greyish, as you expect from a typical war movie. MW2's full of colours, With alot of emphasize on Red/Yellow/Orange, And BO fitting somewhere in the middle, with a very noticeable contrast between the snowy levels in Russia, and the fight in the jungles in Vietnam.
> They might not be as big as the changes you see in BF, but they are changes nevertheless.



I don't really consider new weapons a huge change, simply because CoD does what it wants with weapons, like Red Dots being used in Vietnam era game, think that had been patented then. Plus they have had out so many titles that a lot of weapons will get reused, or they will just rotate weapons in they have used before. A change in color pallet is nice, but they haven't actually done anything with the engine in years, and thats the biggest problem. I see CoD as a console shooter because of that last reason.




Shihabyooo said:


> The way I see it, BF's all about big maps with many players. The smallest map I played in BF2 was at least 5 times bigger than the biggest map in MW/MW2 & BO. That's why I don't think it's fair to compare CoD with BF. They might both be shooters, but they aren't the same. BF is all about tactical gameplay and teamwork, about large maps where you can actually snipe ! And CoD is all about shooting, pure ,insane, don't-care-about-my-effing-team shooting, nothing else. Probably why it attracts more children than BF. The reason -imo- that's driving the game into the gutters. That, and the console driven market strategies that plagues the PC gaming scene.
> You dislike the gameplay. I respect your opinion. But that doesn't mean the game naturally suck, does it ?



I agree it's hard to compare by map size. But you can have small maps and tactical play, what ruins it is rotating spawns (a retarded idea, whoever thought of it should be shot). There is nothing tactical about your team spawning randomly in circles around the map, they could easy install spawn points and make choke points for cover in a small city map, it would make for some intense fire fights. Instead all you get now is all of the top scorers find a room, set up claymores and hide like bitches. So I wouldn't really call that insane, but I would call that don't care about my team for sure.

I don't just dislike the gameplay, I dislike that they haven't done anything to improve the engine (they just copy and paste on some new maps and weapons/perks), and I dislike the camping player base (it's a small mapped game, always pegged big maps for camping, but claymores make it all possible).


----------



## Moose (Sep 6, 2011)

No! And sorry BF3 has to come into this as it's the reason why! I simply prefer it's gameplay.


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't purchased a single CoD title to date, and I doubt I ever will. Then again I'm not really a FPS fan. Well, not since Quake2. I actually still play vanilla and lithium quake2 on some great servers. I will buy BF3, but only because all of my buddies will. I'm more of a single player, RPG & strategy gamer.

I have played a tiny bit of the original CoD on PC when it was new, MW2, and Black Ops. Maybe 10 minutes total in all. I just didn't like them.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 6, 2011)

MatTheCat said:


> lol.
> 
> Incredible that this sells at all on the PC.....
> 
> ......mind you never underestimate the power of marketing. I *bought* Black Ops on the power of some inexplicable whim and have sepnt less than an hour with the game. Even though I hated the game, Activision still got my money and i still contributed towards thier mega success.



Lol, same here.  I went into the game shop one day and the cover looked awesome.   so I bought it and spent more time installing/uninstalling it than playing it.


----------



## xenocide (Sep 6, 2011)

No.  The primary reason is because BF3 comes out around the same time, and I don't plan on playing a game that is a sequel to a game I didn't like that much in the first place, that runs on an old engine with minimal changes.  I have seen various SS that point out that they are even using the same textures in various parts of MW3 as they did in MW2.  I can't justify paying $60 for a game that is just a re-hashing of an older game.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 6, 2011)

I will just read the synopsis in some wiki or something as to what happened to the story.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I will just read the synopsis in some wiki or something as to what happened to the story.



Some people wanted something, other people had it and didn't want to give it away. Gun fight ensued, many explosions, next Michael Bay film.... the end.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Please oh please stop flogging the dead horse!


----------



## Shihab (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't really consider new weapons a huge change, simply because CoD does what it wants with weapons, like Red Dots being used in Vietnam era game, think that had been patented then. Plus they have had out so many titles that a lot of weapons will get reused, or they will just rotate weapons in they have used before. A change in color pallet is nice, but they haven't actually done anything with the engine in years, and thats the biggest problem. I see CoD as a console shooter because of that last reason.
> 
> I agree it's hard to compare by map size. But you can have small maps and tactical play, what ruins it is rotating spawns (a retarded idea, whoever thought of it should be shot). There is nothing tactical about your team spawning randomly in circles around the map, they could easy install spawn points and make choke points for cover in a small city map, it would make for some intense fire fights. Instead all you get now is all of the top scorers find a room, set up claymores and hide like bitches. So I wouldn't really call that insane, but I would call that don't care about my team for sure.
> 
> I don't just dislike the gameplay, I dislike that they haven't done anything to improve the engine (they just copy and paste on some new maps and weapons/perks), and I dislike the camping player base (it's a small mapped game, always pegged big maps for camping, but claymores make it all possible).




*sigh* as much as it hurts me to admit it, you are right. Specially in the engine part.  Crap graphics and crap performance, but then again, so are most console ports. 
And yes, we all do dislike camping, and I admit the game design isn't exactly non camping friendly. The random Spawn points aren't always a con, it depends mostly on the map and the game mode. True, it makes the game ridiculous in small maps with many players. But in some cases it helps preventing spawn killing/camping.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2011)

I like COD on consoles, but not so much on computer (where real gaming i.e. Starcraft 2 happens). Since that I don't have a console handy, I guess this is a no from me.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 6, 2011)

In other news, Activision is expanding its MW3 Line-up with its by-products. 

MW3 Jeep


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

At least they are basing it off the Rubicon so it comes with a solid axle up front, Dana 44's aren't the best, but not a bad setup if they don't charge a ton for it (who am I kidding it's Kotickvision).


----------



## Sinzia (Sep 6, 2011)

I voted no, cause the track record with the cost of the DLC is waaay too much.
I'll pass and play some other shooter when I want to get my FPS on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> I voted no, cause the track record with the cost of the DLC is waaay too much.
> I'll pass and play some other shooter when I want to get my FPS on.



You won't have to worry about buying DLC anymore. For $60 a year you get a subscription to the game and get into "Elite" and you get all the DLC free


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You won't have to worry about buying DLC anymore. For $60 a year you get a subscription to the game and get into "Elite" and you get all the DLC free



yeah i just read about that. thats such a fail!

For xbox users


$60 Xbox Live Gold year + $60 modern warfare 3 + $60 for premium "elite" = $180 for a game


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

XBOX Live Gold subscription only cost $49.99/yr

Call of Duty Elite only cost $49.99/yr and if you buy Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 Hardened Edition ($99.99) it comes with Call of Duty Elite.

Call of Duty Elite comes with a 9 month DLC pass. if you bought 9 DLC at $15/ea it would cost $135...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> XBOX Live Gold subscription only cost $49.99/yr
> 
> Call of Duty Elite only cost $49.99/yr and if you buy Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 Hardened Edition ($99.99) it comes with Call of Duty Elite.
> 
> Call of Duty Elite comes with a 9 month DLC pass. if you bought 9 DLC at $15/ea it would cost $135...



Nope.. gold is $60 a year now. Have been for.. almost a year


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Nope.. gold is $60 a year now. Have been for.. almost a year



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029LJIFG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

I will likely, but I won't be happy about it, as a subscription is IMO lame!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

the only reason i would get it at this point(pay for it) would be for the story mode cuz i like MW1 and 2 even though 2 didnt make any sense


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029LJIFG/?tag=tec06d-20



Items:	$48.99
Shipping & Handling:	$4.98
Total Before Tax:	$53.97

Its still roughly $60

That and most user buy it thru xbox live


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> the only reason i would get it at this point(pay for it) would be for the story mode cuz i like MW1 and 2 even though 2 didnt make any sense



Yeah that is the part I am interested in the most


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Items:	$48.99
> Shipping & Handling:	$4.98
> Total Before Tax:	$53.97
> 
> ...



if you have prime the shipping is free.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/09/03/68-percent-of-european-xbox-live-subscriptions-purchased-at-reta/

cards are cheaper and you don't have to deal with Microsoft auto-renewal.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 7, 2011)

Mediocre gameplay, subpar graphics and pew pew pew sound? I'll let it pass.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

pew pew pew is the best


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

so today my 2 of my friends are really big with CoD i guess you could call them CoD fanboys. I was talking to one about the other and how all he plays is MW2. So i was like yeah all he plays now its MW2............... i mean CoD4  and my friend was like their 2 different games. I replied saying Same game new title. and he stopped txting back it was pretty funny


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> so today my 2 of my friends are really big with CoD i guess you could call them CoD fanboys. I was talking to one about the other and how all he plays is MW2. So i was like yeah all he plays now its MW2............... i mean CoD4  and my friend was like their 2 different games. I replied saying Same game new title. and he stopped txting back it was pretty funny



hilarious......... no really...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Call of Duty Elite comes with a 9 month DLC pass. if you bought 9 DLC at $15/ea it would cost $135...



That dodges around the complete problem though. Why is there even $135 worth of DLC? Thats over the price of 2 games of DLC and is it over the content of 2 games? No. Sure you save money on the DLC, but there shouldn't be that much, and if there is they should condense it and sell the DLC in larger packs, they are just milking the crap out of it. BC2 has been out for 1.5 years, had $20 of DLC, and it goes on sale frequently where you can get both DLC's for under $10, and doesn't have no subscription mechanics.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

?



> The Call of Duty franchise is discounted until September 5:
> 
> * Call of Duty: Black Ops ($49.99) 17% Off
> * Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 ($34.99) 12% Off
> ...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes i am for 35 buks.


----------



## LDNL (Sep 7, 2011)

Definitely not for multiplayer but ill be "borrowing" it from the internet since they do tell a good story over the campaign


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

LDNL said:


> Definitely not for multiplayer but ill be "borrowing" it from the internet since they do tell a good story over the campaign



i love that. Borrowing it haha


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Activision seems to have forgoten that people want value for their money, and with no zombies, a plethora of dlc planned, I just don't see it, all I see is a scam to lighten my wallet, and as such I too may borrow it from the internet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> ?



I love when people argue map pack cost. The damn cost should be zero. They are not expansion packs. They bring NOTHING new to the gameplay mechanics. They are MAPS. We used to get those free remember? Hell we used to MAKE our own! Now we pay 15 bucks extra for what should have been in the game to begin with.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love when people argue map pack cost. The damn cost should be zero. They are not expansion packs. They bring NOTHING new to the gameplay mechanics. They are MAPS. We used to get those free remember? Hell we used to MAKE our own! Now we pay 15 bucks extra for what should have been in the game to begin with.



correction. we DO get them free. BC2 map pack was entirely free. (BF3 will likely include similar)

I think that activision confused "DLC" with "Patch" somewhere.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 7, 2011)

No. If the game were free from day one with 1000 free maps promised I still wouldn't install this garbage.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> correction. we DO get them free. BC2 map pack was entirely free. (BF3 will likely include similar)
> 
> I think that activision confused "DLC" with "Patch" somewhere.



Obviously it doesn't apply to ALL games nor platforms. I was just referring to people arguing the cost and ways to save money on map packs in general. Its like two people arguing whos gonna jump off the building and what floor would be best to do so. Its stupid.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Obviously it doesn't apply to ALL games nor platforms. I was just referring to people arguing the cost and ways to save money on map packs in general. Its like two people arguing whos gonna jump off the building and what floor would be best to do so. Its stupid.



Exactly all activision cares about is money and with this new pricing scheme they have lost countless game sales before the game even has launched.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2011)

I voted "I dunno yet" simply because I don't know.  If I do, it will likely be on Xbox so I can play with my friends who are CoD junkies.

I'm not happy that they're adding a subscription service, which will likely be required for any new maps.  I also don't see the point of a yearly subscription service since the game is released on a yearly cycle which in itself is a silent subscription anyway.  Madden still sells like crazy though, and it's usually nothing more than a roster update and graphical resfresh from year to year.

I do think that CoD _is fun_ though, and I own every title from CoD4 to date.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love when people argue map pack cost. The damn cost should be zero. They are not expansion packs. They bring NOTHING new to the gameplay mechanics. They are MAPS. We used to get those free remember? Hell we used to MAKE our own! Now we pay 15 bucks extra for what should have been in the game to begin with.



even if Activision wanted to include maps in patches they can't because it violates the TOS.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> even if Activision wanted to include maps in patches they can't because it violates the TOS.



Right . ..  we totally want to give you stuff for free, but we can't .. .  we *have* to charge you for it. Okay then charge me what they are worth a dollar a map and let buy the ones I want instead of having to buy maps 5 at a time 3 of which are recycled from previous games!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

you would think people who hate XBOX Live so much would understand how it works


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you would think people who hate XBOX Live so much would understand how it works



Why would I understand a service I don't use, I don't hate it, I just think paying for online is dumb.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you would think people who hate XBOX Live so much would understand how it works



um... no? I hate xbox live and know virtually nothing about it. because I hate it. it has subscription fees for something I get free elsewhere; that is about all I know.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> um... no? I hate xbox live and know virtually nothing about it. because I hate it. it has subscription fees for something I get free elsewhere; that is about all I know.



but the thing about xbox live is it is the best online service for consoles. You easily get what you pay for and then some.


----------



## robal (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not 'sucker' for it, I'm patient 

I loved MW1. (PC - Steam)
I've been waiting for MW2 to drop to a reasonable price (still waiting), so I'll wait even more for MW3.

These games are great, but with very short single player. I'm willing to pay £20 for that.


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 7, 2011)

I find it interesting that most people on forums think of CoD as games for prepubescent kids, and then it will *still* sell millions of copies more than any other popular game. I don't really care if it sells or not. But it does feel like the same game over and over again, ever since CoD 4.
I've only played one of them since then, but still.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> I find it interesting that most people on forums think of CoD as games for prepubescent kids, and then it will *still* sell millions of copies more than any other popular game. I don't really care if it sells or not. But it does feel like the same game over and over again, ever since CoD 4.
> I've only played one of them since then, but still.



well if you play it on consoles and such, one thig i have learned from playing cod4 and stuff on xbox is how many 12 year olds did my mom

Literally its all a bunch of kids younger then 15, that run around thinking they are bad ass with quickscoping and talking shit to me because i "hard scope". Sorry i thought a Sniper Rifle was meant to take your time aim down the sights and get a clear shot to the chest or head. And they also run around saying "YOUR MOM!"


----------



## douglatins (Sep 7, 2011)

I skipped Black Ops and MW2 but thinking about the impruvments they are making and the Origin issue with BF3 i think this will be my MP game of 2011


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I skipped Black Ops and MW2 but thinking about the impruvments they are making and the Origin issue with BF3 i think this will be my MP game of 2011



another origin hater? i dont see what the big deal is with people hating on Origin


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 7, 2011)

These people are lost in a world far far away



> *yeah, Im a sucker for CoD*
> 2DividedbyZero, AthlonX2, BumbleBee, casual swift, Darknova, de.das.dude, HammerON, HookeyStreet, Hybrid_theory, JD15, kciaccio, Live OR Die, Mindweaver, rfowler30, rickss69, Shihabyooo, va4leo, _ALB_R3D X


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> one thig i have learned from playing cod4 and stuff on xbox is how many 12 year olds did my mom



Haha yeah.. In Swedish "men" means "but".. It can also be used to say "how the hell did that happen!".. Yeah I know it's hard to explain.. Anyway, i remember way back when playing CS I used to type "men" like a hundred times every match. After an hour someone had the guts to ask me if I liked men 

edit/ I never even thought about it, but obviously it's open for misinterpretation lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I skipped Black Ops and MW2 but thinking about the impruvments they are making and the Origin issue with BF3 i think this will be my MP game of 2011



what improvements??


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what improvements??



Don't you consider new skins and maps a massive improvement?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Don't you consider new skins and maps a massive improvement?



oh yeah definitely, especially when its using the same exact engine for the past 8 years with the same generic gameplay and extremely unbalanced multiplayer and unrealistic guns


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> unrealistic guns



but lasers are so cool!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> but lasers are so cool!



the only place that lazer guns should be used in is Star WARS!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> the only place that lazer guns should be used in is Star WARS!



And mechwarrior games.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

And even then, those games lasers don't instantly hit their target, still takes time to reach it, unlike cod.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> These people are lost in a world far far away



Hell yea i'm buying it! I love interactive movies!  I have to say I hope the story is better than Black Ops... I liked MW and MW2 story, but not black ops... sad because i like the dev and WAW which they did as well. Sure do I think BF3 is going to be better? Why hell yea multiplayer wise.. and I hope story wise as well. But i'll take Multiplayer. If I could only buy MW3 or BF3.. Then certainly i would get BF3 over MW3. People bitching about console ports... I say put your money where your mouth is and then it will be PC ports again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I say put your money where your mouth is and then it will be PC ports again.



so...what your trying to say is spend more money on console ports and MAYBE, JUST MAYBE they might make a propper game for PC??

-----

what have we all been doing for the last 5-8years?? buying console ports wont make the devs want to make games for the PC. they'll just keep making console ports because it costs them less time, money and effort.

It used to take 2-3years or even longer to make a good sequel to a game. now a sequel can be whacked out every year. and nothing really changes in the game. aside from a new storyline, Single player campaign. and new maps for single/multi player.

Not really worth the price their asking for. they raise the prices up and they give us less in return, and its not going to change unless someone in industry steps forward and decides to go all out and make a version for PC and one for consoles.

This is be a good experiment to see if the PC edition of BF3 flies off the shelves faster then the console version.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> People bitching about console ports... I say put your money where your mouth is and then it will be PC ports again.



Not going to happen, simply because console is, toss in game and sit on couch. PC is for those that want to tinker, I open up my ini's, see what I find. We can throw around as much cash as we want, but the consoles have a larger player base. If 100 people bought a game for $50 theres $5000, but if 1000 people bought the same game for even $10, thats $10,000.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 8, 2011)

Console ports are here to stay.

Kinda like herpes.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> but the thing about xbox live is it is the best online service for consoles. You easily get what you pay for and then some.



If your dumb enough to use consoles for shooters I suppose.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> If your dumb enough to use consoles for shooters I suppose.



I like my shooters on consoles, while the overall control is not as good compared to KB/mouse I am much better as a console shooter than as a kb/m shooter. That is just personal preference though, and because of that I think calling people who uses console for shooters dumb is uncalled for. I tend to stick to strategy games in computer.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I like my shooters on consoles, while the overall control is not as good compared to KB/mouse I am much better as a console shooter than as a kb/m shooter. That is just personal preference though, and because of that I think calling people who uses console for shooters dumb is uncalled for. I tend to stick to strategy games in computer.



is it because your better at console, or because everyone else (on console) is worse (than on PC)?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> is it because your better at console, or because everyone else (on console) is worse (than on PC)?



Hard to answer this question, but I am definitely further up the skill distribution curve in console than PC.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> These people are lost in a world far far away



No we are not ! Check the room upstairs, you'll find one of us. Watch out for the claymore though 




nvidiaintelftw said:


> another origin hater? i dont see what the big deal is with people hating on Origin


Maybe because it's EA. And because everyone's a steam fanboi ! Personally, I say meh. Many will hate anyhing new at the beginning. But once it's released and they find it's more than decent they start praising it. As for me I wouldn't mind it, as long as EA doesn't plan blocking the hell hole I live in. Oh wait, EA's American ! SH!!!!!T !!!




Black Haru said:


> is it because your better at console, or because everyone else (on console) is worse (than on PC)?


I'm guessing the latest, since most kids play on console. Aren't these games 18+ ? Fail parenting :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2011)

The hate isn't for Origin competing against Steam, it's just hate for being another service we have to use and the shit fit they are throwing with Steam. Valve and Ea now have their own platforms for digital release, Activision Blizzard kind of has one and I'm betting it will evolve, how many will follow? Every game publisher running their own digital distribution software? Could get very annoying.



Shihabyooo said:


> I'm guessing the latest, since most kids play on console. Aren't these games 18+ ? Fail parenting :shadedshu



I remember hacking child zombie boyscouts apart with a chainsaw and an Axe in Evil dead when I was like 13. Honestly, it all matters on the child, the parent needs to make that call. I don't feel it has effected me, I'm a normal guy (pacifist to be honest), have my own family now, a college education, and work a job. If I feel my child is able to handle something like that at a certain age, then I will make the call, but honestly I will be more informed than my parents were simply because they didn't play games.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I remember hacking child zombie boyscouts apart with a chainsaw and an Axe in Evil dead when I was like 13. Honestly, it all matters on the child, the parent needs to make that call. I don't feel it has effected me, I'm a normal guy (pacifist to be honest), have my own family now, a college education, and work a job. If I feel my child is able to handle something like that at a certain age, then I will make the call, but honestly I will be more informed than my parents were simply because they didn't play games.



Indeed, it all matters on the child. And looking at my brother and his friends, and my friends' brothers, and many other children I meet in games online or any other place, I say the majority are complete idiots ! 
We all started gaming at a young age. Hell, I've been shooting zombies in Resident Evil since I was 9 . Maybe why I don't get scared easily. But still, me back then, was more mature than today's 15 YOs.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> If your dumb enough to use consoles for shooters I suppose.



i suppose, but i use consoles for shooters i cant have on my PC like Halo and Gears of war


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i suppose, but i use consoles for shooters i cant have on my PC like Halo and Gears of war



Then again, you are stuck in between exclusive wars, now what happens if you wanna play Uncharted?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 8, 2011)

you buy a PS3? Resistance and Killzone are great shooters too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so...what your trying to say is spend more money on console ports and MAYBE, JUST MAYBE they might make a propper game for PC??



Do I think if people spend more money on PC games then consoles will the tides change? Hell yea! but bitching about it and not spending the money? Hell no! Now do i think PC will ever out sell a console? Not until every pc sold can play games better than a console.. It's close but we are not there yet. But with the new APU's and Intel's CPU and GPU all in one solution getting better and better. I say it's not far away. It's not far fetched anymore to think that most people don't have a pc or 2, but it's still a little ways off to say everyone with a pc can play modern games other than farmville. I'm not saying I like console ports, but console ports is better than nothing at all to me... 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Not going to happen, simply because console is, *toss in game and sit on couch.*



I've got plenty of friends that load up steam and sit on the couch. To me that's the worst thing about consoles is having to keep up with the disc's. I see where you are coming from and there is a lot of truth to that, but we have to look at it from all angles. We can all sit back and wish that PC games are not held back by consoles.. but I heard an old saying awhile back that still holds true, "You can shit in one hand and wish in the other and see which one fills up quicker!".. hehehe It's a good saying.  



DannibusX said:


> Console ports are here to stay.
> 
> Kinda like herpes.



But with less itch...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Do I think if people spend more money on PC games then consoles will the tides change? Hell yea! but bitching about it and not spending the money? Hell no! Now do i think PC will ever out sell a console? Not until every pc sold can play games better than a console.. It's close but we are not there yet. But with the new APU's and Intel's CPU and GPU all in one solution getting better and better. I say it's not far away. It's not far fetched anymore to think that most people don't have a pc or 2, but it's still a little ways off to say everyone with a pc can play modern games other than farmville. I'm not saying I like console ports, but console ports is better than nothing at all to me...



Thats where we differ, 

I dont think throwing money at the problem is going to fix it. In any case, it would have a more Negative effect. a prime example of this is Activision.

Look at EARLY Pre-2005 Activision. and look at them now. They gave us console port after console port, and people threw money at them and what happened?

Not only did they get 100x more greedy then the more modest Pre 2005 Activision, but they thought of more schemes where they can fleece more cash from the player.

they raised the prices of their games. they charge for map packs most of which are rehashed from previous games and bring nothing new to the table. and CoDMW2 and BLops are the same thing as MW1 but with a few minor graphical tweaks, new perks and SP/MP maps. and now they want to charge you a subscription to play the game with all the bells and whistles????

What happened to dedicated server support? What happend to SDK tools? what happened to opening the game upto the community so players can make mods and maps for other players?

I dont know about you, but I had a GREAT fucking time playing CoD:UO and MW1 when it came out. Custom maps made the game a whole lot more fun and gave it much longetivity!! especially when Medal of Honor: Allied Assault and maps from Quake, DOOM and UT99 started appearing on servers running custom maps.


This is what happends when you throw money at them. 

They get greedy and complacent, Ignore the community and they think they are making a great game when In reality it totally smells of elephant shit.

Its not about what WE think, Its about what THEY think and its just as well as they have shifted their focus from PC gaming into a 'one game fits all' tactic where superior hardware & software is held back by consoles that are massively inferior and GENERATIONS old.

YOU might be happy to pay extortionate prices for something they spent almost ZERO effort making. but I on the other hand am not so keen on wasting my hard earned wages on something I will either dislike or wont fully get into.

My biggest regret is purchasing MW2. I waited in a queue for 12am midnight release. Payed £50-55 ($80-85) for the fucking game and spent less then 2hrs playing it. Activision calls it a 'great game' I call it pigshit. and i cant get a refund.

If i could trade the game off for hats in TF2, id get better use out of it.


On the contrary. Throwing money at it DOES NOT fix the problem


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats where we differ,
> 
> I dont think throwing money at the problem is going to fix it. In any case, it would have a more Negative effect. a prime example of this is Activision.
> 
> ...



Bitter people are bitter.. I liked MW2 better than BO's. It's hard to think you didn't like the single player game of iw's game.. But it's not hard to think you didn't like the multiplayer part. The whole iwnet sucked, but i played a lot more matches with MW2 then BO's. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## punani (Sep 8, 2011)

......no


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

Also Im not saying that a GOOD console ports cant be made. There are a few out there, but they are so few and far between.

IMO when i first heard EA was making BF3 a massive thing for PC I didnt expect for one second it would be as big as it is. but its massive. and they differ from PC to console and its not just a one glove fits all tactic.

EA are far from being the innocent bystander in the whole console port fiasco. but at least they are trying to do something right and breath a little life into something which all the devs took away


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Also Im not saying that a GOOD console ports cant be made. There are a few out there, but they are so few and far between.
> 
> IMO when i first heard EA was making BF3 a massive thing for PC I didnt expect for one second it would be as big as it is. but its massive. and they differ from PC to console and its not just a one glove fits all tactic.
> 
> EA are far from being the innocent bystander in the whole console port fiasco. but at least they are trying to do something right and breath a little life into something which all the devs took away



I agree!


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 8, 2011)

Hell no. Same goes for BF3.


----------



## casual swift (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going to buy it for 360 just because soooo many of my friends will be. Jumping in with a party for a few rounds is what makes console multiplayer gaming so much fun. I'll stick with Battlefield 3 on PC and then pop on with my friends for MW3 when everyone is on.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd much rather have more James Bond games from Activision instead of another Modern Warfare title. Could even get George Lazenby and Timothy Dalton to reprise their roles. But this is for a different thread.
Last Call of Duty game I purchased was World at War. I won't buy another until they make another World War II game. But BATTLEFIELD on the other hand is something I'll buy when the price is right.


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 8, 2011)

no, the game is just more of the same, nothing special


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And even then, those games lasers don't instantly hit their target, still takes time to reach it, unlike cod.



They should since laser is light and moves quite fast.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> They should since laser is light and moves quite fast.



Let me guess.....

at the speed of light?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Also Im not saying that a GOOD console ports cant be made. There are a few out there, but they are so few and far between.
> 
> IMO when i first heard EA was making BF3 a massive thing for PC I didnt expect for one second it would be as big as it is. but its massive. and they differ from PC to console and its not just a one glove fits all tactic.
> 
> EA are far from being the innocent bystander in the whole console port fiasco. but at least they are trying to do something right and breath a little life into something which all the devs took away



Console port != Bad Game


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 9, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Console port != Bad Game





OT: No, I learnt my mistake with the last two, caved due to friends, then regretted it; easiest way to waste $200. Fuck Call of Duty, bring on Battlefield.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 9, 2011)

I mihgt grab the game from the bargin bin, but I don't think I am buying at launch because this pricing scheme is retarted!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2011)

Crusader said:


> OT: No, I learnt my mistake with the last two, caved due to friends, then regretted it; easiest way to waste $200. Fuck Call of Duty, bring on Battlefield.



im talking in general Console port != Bad game!, not just CoD


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 9, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> im talking in general Console port != Bad game!, not just CoD



I just want the next gen of consoles to come along so computers can get some graphics that don't look 5 years old.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I just want the next gen of consoles to come along so computers can get some graphics that don't look 5 years old.



yeah i agree. however, even if they do look 5 years old on consoles and PC they will still look better on PC since we are able to run higher screen resolutions and AA and AF


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 9, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I just want the next gen of consoles to come along so computers can get some graphics that don't look 5 years old.



So true. But sadly, computers will still be light years ahead, so chances are that we will be stuck in the same scenario that we are in nowadays.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 9, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> So true. But sadly, computers will still be light years ahead, so chances are that we will be stuck in the same scenario that we are in nowadays.



Yes true, but with the majority of games being developed for the xbox a piece of hardware that is now6 going on 7 years old, it's worse now than it was 3-4 years ago. Also *speculation* is the new xbox will run a slightly modified version of windows making games even easier to port and *I hope* easier to make them look better on the PC. Really I think the console market and game devs are moving towards low powered PC's than unique specialized hardware because it slows down development time and in the case of the PS3 makes game increadibly difficult to make so they use the full potential of the hardware.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Sep 9, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yes true, but with the majority of games being developed for the xbox a piece of hardware that is now6 going on 7 years old, it's worse now than it was 3-4 years ago. Also *speculation* is the new xbox will run a slightly modified version of windows making games even easier to port and *I hope* easier to make them look better on the PC. Really I think the console market and game devs are moving towards low powered PC's than unique specialized hardware because it slows down development time and in the case of the PS3 makes game increadibly difficult to make so they use the full potential of the hardware.



An xbox where they can update the version of directx it runs would be very welcome.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 9, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> An xbox where they can update the version of directx it runs would be very welcome.



Yeah I think that would be better for all involved I really hope the next xbox uses DX 11.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 9, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yes true, but with the majority of games being developed for the xbox a piece of hardware that is now6 going on 7 years old, it's worse now than it was 3-4 years ago. Also *speculation* is the new xbox will run a slightly modified version of windows making games even easier to port and *I hope* easier to make them look better on the PC. Really I think the console market and game devs are moving towards low powered PC's than unique specialized hardware because it slows down development time and in the case of the PS3 makes game increadibly difficult to make so they use the full potential of the hardware.



source?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> source?



source for what ?

If you refer to the new xbox using windows I read it in the E3 issue of game informer, I am unsure if they have a digital copy availible for back issues.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 9, 2011)

the new XBOX Live dash coming this fall uses a Windows 8 UI which was unveiled at E3 2011







other than that the only information on their next console was this

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6302784/microsoft-hiring-next-generation-xbox-developers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Console port != Bad Game



Yeah?

BC2 was a console port. but it was a damn good one!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah?
> 
> BC2 was a console port. but it was a damn good one!!



Bad Company 2? NOPE not a console port sorry.



> "On the PC, it's a PC version, which is getting that same treatment, and then also a little bit more as PC users are generally used to a different type of experience than console users are, and we recognize that and we want to make sure that we give that to the PC market and give the console market more," DICE's Gordon Van Dyke told IncGamers.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Bad Company 2? NOPE not a console port sorry.



It wasn't exactly developed for PC. So technically, it was a console port. An epic console port though.

Correct me if I'm wrong but DMC4 was dev'ed on a PC, yet you still don't hear anyone call it a PC original >.>


----------



## treehouse (Sep 9, 2011)

yes, i have preordered.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the new XBOX Live dash coming this fall uses a Windows 8 UI which was unveiled at E3 2011
> 
> http://www.winrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/xboxdashapps.jpg
> 
> ...



a UI revamp windows 8 does not make.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah?
> 
> BC2 was a console port. but it was a damn good one!!



!=  means DOES NOW EQUAL!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah?
> 
> BC2 was a console port. but it was a damn good one!!



BC2 was not only slow and bloated, and unstable, the servers were crap, hence why it never got the market share it could have when black ops flopped.


----------



## horik (Sep 9, 2011)

This year i will buy 2 games,1 is the game you told us not to bring his name into this thred and 2 is The Elder Scrolls V:Skyrim,MW3 brings nothing new.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't bought a COD since 2 for the PC, but have played them until MW2 at friends.  When MW2 introduced the "instant lock-on when looking down the sights" crap at the begging of the single player game, I told all my friends that it is total crap, and haven't played since.   Tell me somebody else noticed this "feature" and call bs.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 9, 2011)

newbsandwich said:


> I haven't bought a COD since 2 for the PC, but have played them until MW2 at friends.  When MW2 introduced the "instant lock-on when looking down the sights" crap at the begging of the single player game, I told all my friends that it is total crap, and haven't played since.   Tell me somebody else noticed this "feature" and call bs.



you can turn aim assist off.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, but i don't think you should have to.  Tell me why aiming down the sights of a gun would automatically snap you onto an enemy that was "close" to where you were looking, and not aim where you really were actually looking.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 9, 2011)

because not everybody is good with a controller?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> because not everybody is good with a controller?



like Console noobs??


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> like Console noobs??



The people who probably only play on Consoles are probably very good with a controller, it can be harder for most PC gamers mainly because it's not as precise or as fast.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> it can be harder for most PC gamers mainly because it's not as precise or as fast.



It can also be 100x more frustraiting for those who suffer from OCD. 

I remember ATTEMPTING to play a deathmatch on the first halo game on the Xbox around a friends house.

since both my friends had consoles since they were like 5years old and i didnt (and i still dont) I just couldnt get around the controls. it was just too confusing. and I just didnt play anymore since i was getting pwnd anyway.

If shit doesnt work = shit gets broken.


----------



## billcat479 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Good thinking*



casual swift said:


> I'm going to buy it for 360 just because soooo many of my friends will be. Jumping in with a party for a few rounds is what makes console multiplayer gaming so much fun. I'll stick with Battlefield 3 on PC and then pop on with my friends for MW3 when everyone is on.



 While I'm a real butthead when it comes to consoles you do bring out a certain logic to the whole thing buy saying what the heck, I'll use either one, if one suits the occasion better than why not go with it. You shame me for being soooo close minded. I'm just stuck in my PC only ways and at least someone posts a simple and logical way to look at the best way and it works. Good for you.


----------



## billcat479 (Sep 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not all people. I haven't bought a CoD since CoD:WaW. I do own MW2 but it was a gift from my mother in law. That should have been a sign right there.
> 
> hahahah..... Now that IS funny. How bad can a M.I.Law be? Just look at the computer game she buys you... haha.. That is just right on funny.... And oh I sure see the point... Or is it I feel the point as it's very sharp and is still hurting like a pain in the A@@.... LOL... Stay cool...


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Sep 10, 2011)

Not planing on buying it since I just pre-ordered BF3 but might give it a try.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

oh god, a my neighbor who i dont really talk to much was on xbox with me playing GoW3 and was talking about how much MW3 is going to be the best thing ever and how BF3 sucks because of the tanks and all that. Hes like MW3 is going to be 100% different then blackops and MW2 because they are changing the guns the way they shoot, glitches, and now you can fully customize your guns with different ways of making them more powerful. 

Right then i was thinking oh great more ways to make it even more unbalanced then it already is. Oh and not to mention are they still using the same engine? of cource they are. Copy and Paste!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 27, 2011)

Just noticed some one posted here and thought holly crap how i miss this thread with near 300 posts but looking at the 1st posted noticed that it was on about COD crap and not MechWarrior silly me.


----------



## TIGR (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't vote because there's no "Yes, but only I because I have to" option. I'll need a copy for benchmarking. Otherwise the answer would be no. I'm happy with CoD4.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> oh god, a my neighbor who i dont really talk to much was on xbox with me playing GoW3 and was talking about how much MW3 is going to be the best thing ever and how BF3 sucks because of the tanks and all that. Hes like MW3 is going to be 100% different then blackops and MW2 because they are changing the guns the way they shoot, glitches, and now you can fully customize your guns with different ways of making them more powerful.
> 
> Right then i was thinking oh great more ways to make it even more unbalanced then it already is. Oh and not to mention are they still using the same engine? of cource they are. Copy and Paste!



He's going to be in for a big suprise. Make sure you got a spare box of tissues ready when he gets the game. hes gonna need it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

TIGR said:


> I didn't vote because there's no "Yes, but only I because I have to" option. I'll need a copy for benchmarking. Otherwise the answer would be no. I'm happy with CoD4.



IMO stick with CoD4. MW3 is nothing but a console port anyway so it no harder to run the BLops or MW2


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He's going to be in for a big suprise. Make sure you got a spare box of tissues ready when he gets the game. hes gonna need it



Nah, people that are that attached to the COD series won't see any flaws in the game. He's going to say, "Yes, dogs with c4 attached to them, how realistic!"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He's going to be in for a big suprise. Make sure you got a spare box of tissues ready when he gets the game. hes gonna need it



yeah hes like my friend is testing it right now and hes in MLG. im like oh my god all the MLG guys are just a bunch of arrogant jack asses. He thinkgs CoD makes the most money in competition gaming when actually thats Halo. Halo started MLG


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> IMO stick with CoD4. MW3 is nothing but a console port anyway so it no harder to run the BLops or MW2



not jsut on PC though am i wondering if people are going to buy this game? All it is is a $60 map pack for CoD4. I told my neighbor on xbox live that thinkgs MW3 will be the best that i dont feel like play $60 for a map pack every year. Hes like(we are playing GoW at the time) you have to do that with this game since there are releasing some map packs this year. 

I  He obviously didnt understand what i was trying to get across lol


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to pick it up on PS3 since I have a group of 15 friends and we all still play mw2 regularly and MW3 looks like it will fix what MW2 did wrong.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I'm going to pick it up on PS3 since I have a group of 15 friends and we all still play mw2 regularly and MW3 looks like it will fix what MW2 did wrong.



one thing i see that they are fixing is kill streaks. There wont be as many, however i still feel like they will be really unbalanced.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 27, 2011)

Mmmmm....kill steaks.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Mmmmm....kill steaks.  Now I'm hungry.



fixed ***streaks


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

They are removing stopping power as well to step up the gameplay speed as well, and the point streak system I think is great for rewarding team members who plant/defuse and capture points in domination etc.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> They are removing stopping power as well to step up the gameplay speed as well, and the point streak system I think is great for rewarding team members who plant/defuse and capture points in domination etc.



i hated how in MW1 and 2 how the kill streaks awarded campers. which then made the game Camping central!


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

Camper's are at a disadvantage now with Cold blooded being split into 2 perks and stopping power being added to all weapons, also noob tubes being nerfed are definitely a plus as is the removal of danger close.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Camper's are at a disadvantage now with Cold blooded being split into 2 perks and stopping power being added to all weapons, also noob tubes being nerfed are definitely a plus as is the removal of danger close.



uhh you said there wont be stopping power anymore??????


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> not jsut on PC though am i wondering if people are going to buy this game? All it is is a $60 map pack for CoD4. I told my neighbor on xbox live that thinkgs MW3 will be the best that i dont feel like play $60 for a map pack every year. Hes like(we are playing GoW at the time) you have to do that with this game since there are releasing some map packs this year.
> 
> I  He obviously didnt understand what i was trying to get across lol



well him theres also the CoD 'Elite' shit he can waste his money on $10-20 a month just for extra maps, game modes, weapons and other crap that were already part of the original game in the first place. But Activision sleep better at night knowing people are paying their subscription fees


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well him theres also the CoD 'Elite' shit he can waste his money on $10-20 a month just for extra maps, game modes, weapons and other crap that were already part of the original game in the first place. But Activision sleep better at night knowing people are paying their subscription fees



he was talking how CoD Elite is going to change it too like it going to be amazing when really its like Bungie.net service records for halo, but we all know that is free


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

Stopping Power has been implemented by boosting the damage of all guns by 1.25 x their original damage, therefore there is no perk for it anymore it is just always their resulting in quicker gameplay and more of a need to plan what you do rather than just run around shooting with shotguns (which are primaries again).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Stopping Power has been implemented by boosting the damage of all guns by 1.25 x their original damage, therefore there is no perk for it anymore it is just always their resulting in quicker gameplay and more of a need to plan what you do rather than just run around shooting with shotguns (which are primaries again).



with boosting their damage does better guns sounds come with it??? Ever since CoD4 the guns sounds are horrible! They sound like potato shooters


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

Idk what effect it will have on the sound, I might go check out some videos to see if I hear any difference.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Id be interested to see exactly what sort of content you get (and how much of it) if you sign up to Elite.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

I think elite will honestly just be a crappy way for them to squeeze die-hard fans for more money :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I think elite will honestly just be a crappy way for them to squeeze die-hard fans for more money :/



It *is* a way for them to fleece more money.

I bet some of the extra maps are going to be re-skins from 3 or 4 previous CoD games. all the other stuff is pretty much debatable


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2011)

I will be avoiding this game because there is no zombies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I will be avoiding this game because there is no zombies.



Like i will be avoiding BF3 because there are no dinosaurs


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It *is* a way for them to fleece more money.
> 
> I bet some of the extra maps are going to be re-skins from 3 or 4 previous CoD games. all the other stuff is pretty much debatable



I would pay the price honestly just if they would repackage some of the great maps like shipment, bring vacant back again, BOG, and Killhouse.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Like i will be avoiding BF3 because there are no dinosaurs



I will be avoiding BF3 because it crosses the line of being too realistic, and not enough fun.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

damn, youre hard to please!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> damn, youre hard to please!!!



Not really I liked CoD 4 a lot, how hard is it to simply make the same game but better . . .. ?


----------



## TIGR (Sep 27, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> ....dogs with c4 attached to them....



That ... actually sounds pretty awesome. I'm not saying it'll make the game better, but would be good for some laughs.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Like i will be avoiding BF3 because there are no dinosaurs



no theres dinosaurs


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> no theres dinosaurs



O rly??

Last time i heard there wasnt many


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 27, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> O rly??
> 
> Last time i heard there wasnt many


----------



## TIGR (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ I was waiting for that but didn't expect someone to come up with one so fast. Nice.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2011)

TIGR said:


> ^^ I was waiting for that but didn't expect someone to come up with one so fast. Nice.



Indeed can only hope the actual game will be as entertaining.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> http://mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/battlefield-3-wallpaper-dino1.jpg



LMAO!, nice pic! Wouldn't that be epic? M1A3 vs T-Rex   The match would be over in a matter of seconds of course, but watching a T-Rex explode after getting hit by a 120mm HE round, boy, I would pay to see that! 

As for the poll, I'm still undecided about MW3, BF3 on the other hand, I preordered it from Amazon as soon as it was available


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Indeed can only hope the actual game will be as entertaining.



Dont get me wrong, I loved CoD. I was there when they first started out with CoD1. Ive loved every minute of it up until MW1 but BF2 was just on an entirely different level.

Many CoD fans dont like BF2 because its too complicated, and they cant just run and gun in BF like the would be able to CoD.

In BF games - your team is important and who you squad up with is equally important (or it can be) because BF depends on a lot of teamwork to win. not many CoD players know what that is. CoD was good before they took the franchise more mainstream. kicked it out for the console then had every pre-pubesent 12year old playing it who talks more shit then an acre of land full of cows.

Lovers of BF2 will be entertained with BF3. More tanks, more jets, more mayhem and more destruction as well as a revisit to some of the greatest maps ever made in BF2.
-------

But i digress....the BF series is not for everyone. CoD would have still been pretty good if they didnt drop their pants and bent over backwards to please only the console crowd. thats their biggest mistake.

Now i wouldnt of given a shit about paying for the CoD Elite if CoD had been more PC friendly then a one size fits all affair


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 28, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> LMAO!, nice pic! Wouldn't that be epic? M1A3 vs T-Rex   The match would be over in a matter of seconds of course, but watching a T-Rex explode after getting hit by a 120mm HE round, boy, I would pay to see that!
> 
> As for the poll, I'm still undecided about MW3, BF3 on the other hand, I preordered it from Amazon as soon as it was available



amazon release day shippin FTW!!!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont get me wrong, I loved CoD. I was there when they first started out with CoD1. Ive loved every minute of it up until MW1 but BF2 was just on an entirely different level.
> 
> Many CoD fans dont like BF2 because its too complicated, and they cant just run and gun in BF like the would be able to CoD.
> 
> ...



Kinda how I feel, I really like BF 2142, but then they made BF lame and changed it into a war sim.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 29, 2011)

I will purchase MW3 because I've always been a fan of their game stories, even though they are like 90% Hollywood and 10% fact. Also, their new perks have their ups and downs. I like the new multiplayer features. On the other hand I have BF3 too which is displaying its new engine and has 64 player maps. S


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 6, 2011)

So MW3 comes out in 2 days. On that day i will make a follow up poll on whether or not you actually did buy the game. I want to see how many of the people who said they wouldnt buy it actually did.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 6, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> So MW3 comes out in 2 days. On that day i will make a follow up poll on whether or not you actually did buy the game. I want to see how many of the people who said they wouldnt buy it actually did.



awww, that wouldn't be fair in my case. Because of my geographical position I might not be able to get it before the end of the year


----------



## chevy350 (Nov 6, 2011)

pre-ordered about a week ago


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 6, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> pre-ordered about a week ago



Did you vote that you werent going to get it in this poll??


----------



## chevy350 (Nov 6, 2011)

yup voted then added my comment


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 6, 2011)

Geez lol what is with the MW3 hate on this poll


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 6, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Did you vote that you werent going to get it in this poll??



Nope - He voted that he was a sucker for CoD.



Darkleoco said:


> Geez lol what is with the MW3 hate on this poll



well....

Unless you agree with the whole MW3 Elite subscription malarky - thats reason enough to hate it. not to mention there being no major advances in the game since MW1.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope...+1 for COD4, it rocks.  Bought MW2 and made Steam take it back.  Too many DLC's shoved down your throat.  When I purchase a game especially at the $59 rate they we're asking, I don't expect it to be just the beginning, but the end.  Then Black Ops, now MW3...too much, too fast.

In for BF3 though.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nope - He voted that he was a sucker for CoD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are aware that COD Elite gives you the map packs for free right? You honestly get pretty good DLC for what you pay for.

http://www.callofduty.com/elite/toolbar/faq


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can someone give me an answer why 150+ people voted no, and only 30ish voted yes? Guaranteed we'll have a CODMW3 clubhouse tye week after its released.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> You are aware that COD Elite gives you the map packs for free right? You honestly get pretty good DLC for what you pay for.
> 
> http://www.callofduty.com/elite/toolbar/faq



still not worth the $50 a year subscription...

$50 is only worth it if you can make Activison promise to make you 5-10DLCS a year. otherwise its pointless and you can just go back to the old way of buying DLCs when the come out without the need of a $50 subscription fee.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> still not worth the $50 a year subscription...
> 
> $50 is only worth it if you can make Activison promise to make you 5-10DLCS a year. otherwise its pointless and you can just go back to the old way of buying DLCs when the come out without the need of a $50 subscription fee.



To me it seems like you get what you pay for honestly, it specifically says it gives you $60  worth of DLC , map packs included and that even if you stop using COD ELITE you can keep the DLC so it is the cost of the map packs with other features added to it.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 7, 2011)

People think that only in COD there are people using various cheats hacks and shit, but you are mistaken... There are people who look for every day, for every game...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> You are aware that COD Elite gives you the map packs for free right? You honestly get pretty good DLC for what you pay for.
> 
> http://www.callofduty.com/elite/toolbar/faq



its still $50 A MONTH dude. $50 x 12 = $600 a year for a service that does exactly what battlelog/bungie.net/etc but those are all completely free. Not to mention the social network part of it is a direct copy of battlelog. Battlelog is like Facebook for Battlefield. Not only is it $600 a year but you also have to pay the $60 for the game and then for Xbox users comes the Xbox Live as well


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 7, 2011)

It is 50 a year nvidiaintel.......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

well, if you like it then you can subscribe to it.

I honestly see no use for the service at all and all it does is segregate the gaming community and force Activision to make more frequent trips to the bank.....laughing all the way.

Im not gonna pay $60 for a game then follow it up with $50 sub fees. Id just stick to playing the free content like an outcast.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> It is 50 a year nvidiaintel.......



either way. It should be free. only thing its doing differently is allowing you to change your loadouts without be on your xbox/PS3. It should be free, but no activision is a bunch of dirty money whores.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> either way. It should be free. only thing its doing differently is allowing you to change your loadouts without be on your xbox/PS3. It should be free, but no activision is a bunch of dirty money whores.



It gives you the map packs for free nvidiaintel......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> It gives you the map packs for free nvidiaintel......



Its not free.... you have to pay $50 for the privilege of getting it for 'free'


----------



## WarhammerTX (Nov 7, 2011)

No I wont buy it they never fixed blackops and Im not paying a sub fee to anyone


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its not free.... you have to pay $50 for the privilege of getting it for 'free'



It just depends on how you look at it I guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> It just depends on how you look at it I guess.



how hard is it to understand???

you pay for DLC reguardless if you pay for it there and then or if they give it to you after you paid $50 at the start of the year. 

theres no difference at all. Its only free if you ONLY pay for the game and they give you all map packs for nothing.

$60 full stop. no $15 for map packs and no $50 for subscription fees which claim to give it to you for free


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 7, 2011)

Well in my case I get the map packs regardless so that is why I feel that way.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

well Its easy when you have access to your daddies credit card


----------



## Frizz (Nov 7, 2011)

Sigh, Infinity Ward is buttraping their fanbase and sadly fans seem to refuse to believe it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well Its easy when you have access to your daddies credit card



It is actually called having a job, maybe you should try it for a change.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> It is actually called having a job, maybe you should try it for a change.



Lol Actually I do. but I pay for the trash to be taken out, not to be bought in (go figure)


So youre paying $50 to get DLC's for 'free' - good job


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Lol Actually I do. but I pay for the trash to be taken out, not to be bought in (go figure)
> 
> 
> So youre paying $50 to get DLC's for 'free' - good job



Here I go having to correct you again *sighs* 

I consider them to be free when it comes to this because:

1: I would buy them separately if they didn't come through this COD ELITE package.
2: In my opinion you are paying more for the service itself such as the stat tracking/social networking than for the DLC which in my opinion is just thrown in to make people more interested since I am sure they would still be able to have nice sales on COD ELITE even without the map packs included.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

you shouldnt need to pay for stats tracking, end of story.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 7, 2011)

Only Activision could market a feature from a competing game that everyone hates and get people to embrace it.  CoD fans are basically paying for Battlelog, which most BF3 fans have pointed out is kind of annoying to use.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 7, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Only Activision could market a feature from a competing game that everyone hates and get people to embrace it.  CoD fans are basically paying for Battlelog, which most BF3 fans have pointed out is kind of annoying to use.



I personally don't mind it. Real-time stat's tracking, the party creation with integrated voice chat and no annoying game intro to go through just to play a quick match. I found BFBC2's "Waiting for Server" everytime I logged in a tonne more annoying because sometimes it wouldn't load my stats at all or soldier and took ages to finish, there were alot of occassions where I had to restart the game just to get EA's servers to get my login right as I'd sometimes load up with no SPECTAT kit etc.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 7, 2011)

Battlelog is great, idk why people insist on complaining about a new feature, let alone when it actually is working correctly nearly from launch give or take 24-48 hours.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Only Activision could market a feature from a competing game that everyone hates and get people to embrace it.  CoD fans are basically paying for Battlelog, which most BF3 fans have pointed out is kind of annoying to use.



I quite like it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I quite like it.



agreed i love battlelog. Makes it easy to play with friends and talk to them. Something i miss from all games when it comes to PC gaming. Its kind of like the Xbox Live join a party and play with friends. Thats what i love.


----------



## xenocide (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I quite like it.



I was shocked during Beta how much people complained about it.  Other than not having Queues like BC2 did towards the end, I like Battlelog.  The party system is a little clumsy, and the fact that Ping almost never works after the first 3-5 refreshes is bothersome, but I find it to be much better.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 7, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I was shocked during Beta how much people complained about it.  Other than not having Queues like BC2 did towards the end, I like Battlelog.  The party system is a little clumsy, and the fact that Ping almost never works after the first 3-5 refreshes is bothersome, but I find it to be much better.



They have queues. It depends on which server you're trying to get into but the best ones with barely any lag support queues, you'll see it looking something like 64/64(3).


----------



## xenocide (Nov 7, 2011)

random said:


> They have queues. It depends on which server you're trying to get into but the best ones with barely any lag support queues, you'll see it looking something like 64/64(3).



It must be something the server providers have to setup manually, because I have only seen a handful of servers with that setup, and just assuming it was reserved slots or something.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 7, 2011)

I am actually kind of 50-50 on this one after reading some previews...I'm not as hyped up as I was about BLOPS...which was the biggest gaming dissapointment I ever have experience via pre-order (though it is much better now...just tried it again for the first time since 2 weeks after release).

I just watched the video with Robert Bowling on GS, and there are some good things that I do like the sound...most notably the dedicated servers (rented or home built) support...and supposedly being able to do a non-ranked server where you still unlock weapons and goodies. 16 new maps for mp is another plus, very good for launch imo...though if they're a ton of smaller maps that would really suck. Though I hear the preload download size is quite large.

But then again, I'm not too big on the P2P, I own a hardcopy of CoD4 so I don't really need a Steam copy...but then again if I get the game...it'd feel like more of a rip off to not get CoD4 with it after release lol. From what I've heard from my friends of BF3 I'm gonna wait a while.

Though I'm sure MW3 will be buggy at launch as well...though I do hope it is as good as MW1 was at launch..ya it had some small issues but really best launch day fps I've played in years. I remember when patch 1.4 bugged the server searching and what-not though. I also like MW3 using the steam server search instead of the built in one...since they can't seem to get it right. 

Like I said I'm kind of 50-50 on hitting the pre-order button...though I did vote NO a long time ago on this thread. I did not buy MW2, I have seen it on PS3 though...it looked like fun. BLOPS feels a little slower paced than what I remember MW1 being...gonna go verify that now while I kick around dumping another 60 bucks down the drain or not...


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 7, 2011)

I am buying MW3 because its SP is better and the multiplayer is funner for me (I like perks, kill streaks, etc...) . Yes I know its cheap and all, but its just a game and it makes it more entertaining. 

Now, I bought BF3 because of Frostbyte 2.0 engine and its new visuals, gameplay, effects, etc. I wanted to push my 3 year old GPU to the limit. It still hasn't let me down (ermm, besides driver issues *cough BF3 *cough)

Both games are fun and BF3 gets the reward for best visuals, tech, design, etc. MW3 gets rewarded for best replay value, best campaign, and best multiplayer awards.

Just a fact of life 






 ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2011)

Kursah said:


> I am actually kind of 50-50 on this one after reading some previews...I'm not as hyped up as I was about BLOPS...which was the biggest gaming dissapointment I ever have experience via pre-order (though it is much better now...just tried it again for the first time since 2 weeks after release).
> 
> I just watched the video with Robert Bowling on GS, and there are some good things that I do like the sound...most notably the dedicated servers (rented or home built) support...and supposedly being able to do a non-ranked server where you still unlock weapons and goodies. 16 new maps for mp is another plus, very good for launch imo...though if they're a ton of smaller maps that would really suck. Though I hear the preload download size is quite large.
> 
> ...



all the maps in CoD virtually have the same design just a different look. all MW3 is really is CoD4 Map Pack 3


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I am buying MW3 because its SP is better and the multiplayer is funner for me (I like perks, kill streaks, etc...) . Yes I know its cheap and all, but its just a game and it makes it more entertaining.
> 
> Now, I bought BF3 because of Frostbyte 2.0 engine and its new visuals, gameplay, effects, etc. I wanted to push my 3 year old GPU to the limit. It still hasn't let me down (ermm, besides driver issues *cough BF3 *cough)
> 
> ...



hahaha!!!!! Best campaign??? I have watched and seen all the leaked stuff for it and it has the worst over done campaign i have ever seen. Makes Battlefield 3's story 10/10. Throughout the campaign is horrible because its confusing none of it flows right and make sense, and then the ending is awful.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 7, 2011)

Why would I spend $60 for a map pack?


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 7, 2011)

No, I won't.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> all the maps in CoD virtually have the same design just a different look. all MW3 is really is CoD4 Map Pack 3



I've been making that ASSumption as well...but unless you got proof they look more like CoD MW2 Map Pack 5...remember I barely played that game and from what I've seen it looks A LOT more like MW2 than MW1.

Make any excuse you need...like I said I'm 50-50, but I do like a few things they're doing this round that the last 2 rounds couldn't get right. If you're swayed one way, good for ya...don't worry about me. If I waste my money on this it's my bad if I hate it, or my good if I love it.

Time for you to troll elsewhere. 

Edit: Though I must say I lucked out and found my CoD4 disc and key I thought I had previously lost...installing now! Playing BLOPS while I'm patching it up...looking forward to some 2007-ness action...but hoping that maybe, just maybe MW3 will be a better modern iteration. We'll see once the consumer reviews fly. I'm still 50-50 on buying...but at this point, I have my CoD4 to keep me happy. My C.A.R.S. pre-alpha to keep me racing, and even some RAGE for something different and entertaining, so all is good over here.


----------



## stephen_duffield (Nov 7, 2011)

Definitely Battlefield 3 for me. MW3 won't get a look in


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Please do not turn this into a flame or bring BF3 into it.



Why would anyone bring BF3 into it?  Aside from they buy one game a year and BF3 was what they planned to spend their money on?

Thats an EA server game and we know what that means... only punkbuster games I have ever played were also claimed to be high cheater games. Then again I played AAo, and was told I was cheating, because sitting and sniping was not as effective as charging an enemy with MMG blazing. I just adapted to their play style which was run and jump around like idiots.


Then again I think MP games suck cuz everytime I have I either get killed while spawning or the people are jackaloping all over the place and hard to hit, but can hit me from a block away while doing it. Games they cant do that, I am the cheater. WTF?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 7, 2011)

I may pass on call of battlefield modern warfarce 3.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 7, 2011)

For $30 why wouldn't u buy it lol.


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 7, 2011)

*opens thread to find out what MW3 is*

Oh, well then hell no.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

I asked my mom today. She said no. I asked why. She said your a 35 year old man with a job and can afford it yourself. I told her I would never buy this game and the only way I could ever play it is if she bought it for me. She said no again so I stormed off downstairs to my sweet bachelor pad and sulked for two minutes. Then she made me pizza, the end.


*Some of this story is true and some is fiction.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I asked my mom today. She said no. I asked why. She said your a 35 year old man with a job and can afford it yourself. I told her I would never buy this game and the only way I could ever play it is if she bought it for me. She said no again so I stormed off downstairs to my sweet bachelor pad and sulked for two minutes. Then she made me pizza, the end.
> 
> 
> this story is true



Holy crap you are my new fav greeny

BTW I fixed your fix for yah to make it more awesome


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I asked my mom today. She said no. I asked why. She said your a 35 year old man with a job and can afford it yourself. I told her I would never buy this game and the only way I could ever play it is if she bought it for me. She said no again so I stormed off downstairs to my sweet bachelor pad and sulked for two minutes. Then she made me pizza, the end.
> 
> 
> *Some of this story is true and some is fiction.



Let me guess the true part,=your mum said no,the fiction part is, =she didnt give you pizza?


I may play  call of bad battlefield warfare 3 tho.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I am buying MW3 because its SP is better and the multiplayer is funner for me (I like perks, kill streaks, etc...) . Yes I know its cheap and all, but its just a game and it makes it more entertaining.



And i bet you like the half of (or most of) the CoD Community like to camp around corners and wait for people to run across in front of you so you can shoot them.

thats what most of the killstreak whores ive come across do.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 7, 2011)

I voted no. ill just play COD4, simple and fun. no super imbalance bonuses like killstreak or deathstreak or scorestreak or perks.

If I want more variety I'll play MW2, BF3,  and Dead Island. plus Skyrim(one of those rare SP games that has 3 digit hours worth of playtime)

but not MW3. I'm a little interested in its story but nothing else


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2011)

Report: French delivery truck hijacked, 6,000 copies of Modern Warfare 3 stolen

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/11/06/report-french-delivery-truck-hijacked-6-000-copies-of-modern-w/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Report: French delivery truck hijacked, 6,000 copies of Modern Warfare 3 stolen
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/11/06/report-french-delivery-truck-hijacked-6-000-copies-of-modern-w/



I dont think Activision are going to miss 6000 copies going missing.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2011)

I just like this part 



> The truck crashed with a car, and when the truck's drivers exited, two people in masks tear-gassed them before taking off with the games.


----------



## maleficarus (Nov 7, 2011)

I have no interest in any COD game. The game play seems way too console(ish).


----------



## Frizz (Nov 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I just like this part
> 
> "The truck crashed with a car, and when the truck's drivers exited, two people in masks tear-gassed them before taking off with the games."



that's freakin hilarious, I'd hold off buying CD-keys from french sites


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

I refuse to buy and COD game after COD4, MW2 and BO were mostly clones of the same gameplay and story as COD4


----------



## btarunr (Nov 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Report: French delivery truck hijacked, 6,000 copies of Modern Warfare 3 stolen
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/11/06/report-french-delivery-truck-hijacked-6-000-copies-of-modern-w/



Gosh. That's sad. Like a truck getting hjacked and 6000 cans of Bud Light being stolen (assuming you find Bud Light piss).

And later the police catch a couple of 16 year olds in connection with the crime.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2011)

people are already talking about lining up at 7pm for the midnight launch


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> MW3 gets rewarded for best replay value, best campaign, and best multiplayer awards.



perks like Bling, Last Stand, and Martyrdom were stupid ideas. Most servers ban marty all together cause of how many stupid kills you get on HC deathmatch. 

awards are similar to BF3 except BF3 doesnt add stupid catch phrases with it so you can go brag to your middle schoolers saying "OMG BRO I DID LIKE UMMM 20 BROKEN ARROWS AND SOME BOOYAHS LAST NIGHT ON SOME PEEPS YO!"


----------



## btarunr (Nov 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> people are already talking about lining up at 7pm for the midnight launch



Yeah, I bet they're stocked up on bud light and fresh Xbox controller batteries.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> people are already talking about lining up at 7pm for the midnight launch



People have executed an "Italian Job" to get the game !


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 7, 2011)

I was at a buddys house yesterday to watch some football and I asked him if he was excited that MW3 was launching on Tuesday.  He laughed at me and called me an elitist.

When I asked him why I was an elitist, he told me "You just asked me if I was exited for Modern Warfail 3 to launch."  I totally didn't realize I had called it that.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 7, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I was at a buddys house yesterday to watch some football and I asked him if he was excited that MW3 was launching on Tuesday.  He laughed at me and called me an elitist.
> 
> When I asked him why I was an elitist, he told me "You just asked me if I was exited for Modern Warfail 3 to launch."  I totally didn't realize I had called it that.



I still don't get it. That makes you an elitist? 

I fell out with CoD after MW4 but really long before that. MW4 was just a good title in the middle of the same old shit from them. 

One thing is for sure though; CoD titles are not fail at all. So many people absolutely love the series. I might dislike the series but I think I'm in the minority.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 7, 2011)

No, that's not everything that makes me an elitist.  The fact that I prefer gaming on my PC over the Xbox is what does it for him.  He's been calling me an eliltist for quite a while now.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 7, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> No, that's not everything that makes me an elitist.  The fact that I prefer gaming on my PC over the Xbox is what does it for him.  He's been calling me an eliltist for quite a while now.



You're not elitist.  He's just inferior.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 7, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> You're not elitist.  He's just inferior.



Touche !
With all due respect to his friend of course !


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 7, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Touche !
> With all due respect to his friend of course !



No worries, he's not due any respect


----------



## btarunr (Nov 7, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> People have executed an "Italian Job" to get the game !



It's more likely that Activision staged it to build hype, or that the thieves thought they were looting a consignment of Sims Pets.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2011)

You know you'll buy it in the end.

I've had it for a few days now.  Great SP.  Far better than the very good BF3 campaign.  I can't comment on the MP because I haven't tried it yet.  Probably just the same as the others tbh.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> You know you'll buy it in the end.



Hell no? Whatever drug this game injects into some people just hasn't happened for me. If I owned a console.. I might buy it, though I have no plans to own a console any time soon. Tried it a few times and the console ends up collecting dust.

Yes, those copies of the game that were stolen were totally staged.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> You know you'll buy it in the end.
> 
> I've had it for a few days now.  Great SP.  Far better than the very good BF3 campaign.  I can't comment on the MP because I haven't tried it yet.  Probably just the same as the others tbh.



great single player? it has to have the worst ive ever seen. so over done and none of it even flows right and the ending is worse then MW2. I was laughing so hard while reading and watching all the leaked stuff.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 7, 2011)

Downloading Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Downloading Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me toooooooo!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Me toooooooo!!!



Seriously?


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/Pictures/what.PNG



You betcha! I can't say how or why I'm downloading it as that type of conversation isn't tolerated here on TPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> You betcha! I can't say how or why I'm downloading it as that type of conversation isn't tolerated here on TPU.



Ahhh, Its not worth my bandwidth IMO. I played through the MW2 single player and it was OK, COD BO I didn't even get 30 minutes into it when I just turned it off.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> You betcha! I can't say how or why I'm downloading it as that type of conversation isn't tolerated here on TPU.



Because it probably involves that midget with the mullet again... some lessons are learned the hard way multiple times


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm trying out the "demo" first


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahhh, Its not worth my bandwidth IMO. I played through the MW2 single player and it was OK, COD BO I didn't even get 30 minutes into it when I just turned it off.



These games have a single player? :shadedshu IMO that's like jacking off while Megan Fox is naked in the bathroom... Don't waste the batter


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2011)

SP wise, I've completed both MW3 & BF3 and I was right.  MW3 was the better of the two titles!


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> SP wise, I've completed both MW3 & BF3 and I was right.  MW3 was the better of the two titles!



Hooray! 




... I agree so far.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not buying it. I don't get why anyone would pay for this. The changes are always so incremental it all feels like the same game. No wonder people pirate shit. The number of games that come out a year different enough from their predecessor or competition to be worth actual money is probably 1 or 2. Yet people fork it out like they're buying potato chips.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 7, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> These games have a single player? :shadedshu IMO that's like jacking off while Megan Fox is naked in the bathroom... Don't waste the batter



Yea but surely you want to knock one off before you go into the bathroom with Megan Fox otherwise your going to go in there with a loaded gun and well...... we all know how that story ends :shadedshu hehehe


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!  MP is business as usual for COD.  I will probably play it when others are online with it after tonight.  I would be playing BF3 MP is I had a PC still.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 7, 2011)

damn i have 9 hours left ! Hope my copy comes today, ready to be unboxed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> SP wise, I've completed both MW3 & BF3 and I was right.  MW3 was the better of the two titles!



you honestly like the story. All the leaked stuff on it and the ending video of it on youtube gave a bad taste in my mouth for the MW3 story. I thought it looked worse then MW2. Things bounced around to much, and the ending video i saw looked horrible


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> you honestly like the story. All the leaked stuff on it and the ending video of it on youtube gave a bad taste in my mouth for the MW3 story. I thought it looked worse then MW2. Things bounced around to much, and the ending video i saw looked horrible



Don't trust anything not from the final game is what I say.

Other than that # 54 for my local midnight release, gf to the other 500 people in Wake Forest >.>


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 8, 2011)

no


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 8, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Don't trust anything not from the final game is what I say.
> 
> Other than that # 54 for my local midnight release, gf to the other 500 people in Wake Forest >.>



dont believe? well it was leaked and people were releasing all sorts of screen shots. and a lot of the videos were taken off youtube by activision.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> all the maps in CoD virtually have the same design just a different look. all MW3 is really is CoD4 Map Pack 3










Shihabyooo said:


> People have executed an "Italian Job" to get the game !



Where I work, I run my department. That said, all I have to do, is cut everybody at 11:59pm and buy the PC version. Now, since Karma is a bitch. Steam is probably going to be gay and won't let me play it till 3 AM or I get the CD, and I will have to install only by Steam (not include download files)

edit: yea bitches


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 8, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> No wonder people pirate shit.
> ...
> Yet people fork it out like they're buying potato chips.



What are you trying to claim? People purchase and pirate at the same time?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine is in the mail.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got done playing ladies! 

Here is the pick. Youtube video up tomorrow 














!!!

So far the SP is amazing. VERY action packed. 

The multiplayer is flawless! 91 solid FPS everything maxed out. I am at LVL 6 now. The game is fun and balanced. The only glitch I noticed, is the Care Package. When you have UAV online, you cannot throw down your care package. Or, you have to wait in order to throw it. (Not like MW2 or BlackOPs)

Overall, game gets 10/10 . 

Goods
- Solid FPS all around and smooth mouse feelings
- NO BUGS! Runs on my 5850 Crossfire flawlessly
- Graphics is a mixture of MW2 and Black Ops, with new added features (lighting, water affects, shadows)

Bads

- Multiplayer is too reminance of MW2 with a few Tweaks


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 8, 2011)

no  mad kinda jelly . ..


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm...reminds me of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare graphically for some strange reason...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 8, 2011)

Damn this game looks good.  I am a die hard BF fan and haven't owned a cod game since the original but this is making me wonder...

Btw, just found this, lol:  

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/07/thieves-hijack-a-truckload-full-of-modern-warfare-3/

No one did this at the BF3 launch.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

1 hour and fifteen mins till steam makes me cum


----------



## xenocide (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5dsOn06w1s

Activision is basically selling mods for $60 a pop.  They change very little each game and sink exponentially more money into marketing.  I refuse to support this practice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats for spending 60$ on the same game you can get for 10$ 

By your SS and the video above me, It shows that it is COD4 with extra weapons and maps.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Congrats for spending 60$ on the same game you can get for 10$
> 
> By your SS and the video above me, It shows that it is COD4 with extra weapons and maps.



Yea i know what ya mean... I didn't get BF3 cause I already bought BF2 for $6 about 8months off release... and it's the same game


----------



## xenocide (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Congrats for spending 60$ on the same game you can get for 10$
> 
> By your SS and the video above me, It shows that it is COD4 with extra weapons and maps.



MW2 and MW3 are basically just mods.  They rework the mechanics a bit, pretty up the interface, copy the same map design\layout a dozen times, and BAM, new game for $60.  Hell, half the time the maps you get from DLC are just cut out of the SP and have some walls thrown in to keep you from dropping off the edge, or are just remade CoD1\2\4\MW2 maps that they reskinned.



garyinhere said:


> Yea i know what ya mean... I didn't get BF3 cause I already bought BF2 for $6 about 8months off release... and it's the same game



New Engine, New Levels, Different Aesthetics, Different Class Designs, More Weapons, Different Gameplay, Extra Single Player, 7 years in between release--should I go on?


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 8, 2011)

I wonder how many suckers here have to change their vote now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Yea i know what ya mean... I didn't get BF3 cause I already bought BF2 for $6 about 8months off release... and it's the same game



I just hate that people pay that much and the company that made it are like "HAHA poor fools!"

I just finished watching that full video then a video of COD4 multiplayer, The font, HUD, Weapon models and animations are almost EXACT.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just hate that people pay that much and the company that made it are like "HAHA poor fools!"
> 
> I just finished watching that full video then a video of COD4 multiplayer, The font, HUD, Weapon models and animations are almost EXACT.



If they changed every little thing people would bitch that it wasn't even the same game... I'm not a fanboy for either side cause I like both games... But I will wait till BF3 is $10 before I get it... That is if I can use steam for it... And you think COD guys are treated bad lols... at least we don't HAVE to deal with orgin  or have a web browser open to play a fking game


----------



## xenocide (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> If they changed every little thing people would bitch that it wasn't even the same game... I'm not a fanboy for either side cause I like both games... But I will wait till BF3 is $10 before I get it... That is if I can use steam for it... And you think COD guys are treated bad lols... at least we don't HAVE to deal with orgin  or have a web browser open to play a fking game



IWNet.  Your move.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2011)

If it was $30 cheaper i'd probably get it. But every 12 months for $60 is a ripoff especially since the game feels the same, and they have been running with the same engine for years now, granted people will still buy it because they know they can ride the brand for a long as possible.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

xenocide said:


> IWNet.  Your move.



Released with dedicated servers.... check


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> have a web browser open to play a fking game



Battlelog is nothing short of awesome. People shunned the idea of having it when it was announced but now I have seen almost 3/4 of those people to change their minds! The ease of just alt+tab to check email, facebook, your stats, or change servers is so easy with battlelog. It also creates a facebook style networking site were you can share unlocks and stats almost (hopefully soon) instantly. 

With battlelog, it takes roughly 30-50 seconds to find and join a server and be playing.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

yup but the point is that it's one more moving part in a machine that can fuck up and cause the whole thing not to work... plus I never updated my FB in a war and am pretty sure you didn't either 

Plus I see how you skirted around the Origin issue


----------



## xenocide (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Released with dedicated servers.... check



Welcome to 1998.  Most games not related to Call of Duty have used Dedicated Servers for the better part of the last decade.  BF3 is no exception, neither was BFBC2, BC1, BF2142, BF1942, or BF2.  Origin at it's worst will never be as bad as what IW Net was.



garyinhere said:


> yup but the point is that it's one more moving part in a machine that can fuck up and cause the whole thing not to work... plus I never updated my FB in a war and am pretty sure you didn't either



And I'm pretty sure you never would dual-wield bright red shotguns with laser scopes and purple dildos attached to them in a combat zone.  If you want to bicker about realism you're defending the WRONG game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> yup but the point is that it's one more moving part in a machine that can fuck up and cause the whole thing not to work... plus I never updated my FB in a war and am pretty sure you didn't either
> 
> Plus I see how you skirted around the Origin issue



I have never had an issue with origin but others have I cannot deny that. I guess I was just lucky who knows. Yes I wished It would have been released on steam and from recent news, it may be soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> If they changed every little thing people would bitch that it wasn't even the same game...



I dont know about you, but im not in the habit of purchasing the same game (or what is *POTENTIALLY* the same game) 2 or 3 times in a row. Especially when they charge $60 per game.

In MW3 the situation gets worse. as you need to pay a $50 subscription fee to 'unlock' the full game.



garyinhere said:


> at least we don't HAVE to deal with orgin  or have a web browser open to play a fking game



at least we dont have to pay $50 subs for the social networking side of things and stats tracking.

Origin and the web based server browser are quite a big change. and obviously most people hated it when they first started using it but many people have grown to it. and in most cases its even faster then using an ingame browser.
I really hated it. It has it flaws, and its still buggy as its something new but, it WILL get better.

In anycase. Origin and your web browser doesnt take that much resources unless your running it with hundreds of tabs.

Most users on this forum have more then enough resources to spare and dont see this as a big negative point of the game let alone be something to complain about.

If your complaining then maybe switching over to the console would be perfect for you. 



garyinhere said:


> I'm not a fanboy



Could have fooled me


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 8, 2011)

To each his own.  If you want to spend your money on MW3, then have fun!

None of the arguing over which game is better is gonna make HL2:EP3 show up any faster.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Off Topic.... I seriously just farted in my cubical at work and I think my boss smells it!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Welcome to 1998.  Most games not related to Call of Duty have used Dedicated Servers for the better part of the last decade.  BF3 is no exception, neither was BFBC2, BC1, BF2142, BF1942, or BF2.  Origin at it's worst will never be as bad as what IW Net was.



and then....



xenocide said:


> And I'm pretty sure you never would dual-wield bright red shotguns with laser scopes and purple dildos attached to them in a combat zone.  If you want to bicker about realism you're defending the WRONG game.


no your right I've been in a war and this is just a game


FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont know about you, but im not in the habit of purchasing the same game (or what is *POTENTIALLY* the same game) 2 or 3 times in a row. Especially when they charge $60 per game.
> 
> In MW3 the situation gets worse. as you need to pay a $50 subscription fee to 'unlock' the full game.



Ya need to read... 50 will buy you map packs for the year instead of dropping money on each one plus you get extras... basic version is free 



xenocide said:


> at least we dont have to pay $50 subs for the social networking side of things and stats tracking.
> 
> Origin and the web based server browser are quite a big change. and obviously most people hated it when they first started using it but many people have grown to it. and in most cases its even faster then using an ingame browser.
> I really hated it. It has it flaws, and its still buggy as its something new but, it WILL get better.
> ...



I play on a console 



xenocide said:


> Could have fooled me


awww...  I feel sooo silly now

Who knew me cumming would cause such a rift this early in da morning


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Gary your the man! I say you play what you wanna play and I would not put you down for doing it. My only complain is that COD could have been changed since COD4 in big ways but no they decide to keep the same ole stuff.

Speaking of this! I need to install COD4 on my cruncher to play at work!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Gary your the man! I say you play what you wanna play and I would not put you down for doing it. My only complain is that COD could have been changed since COD4 in big ways but no they decide to keep the same ole stuff.
> 
> Speaking of this! I need to install COD4 on my cruncher to play at work!



Some of these guys may have a point that I don't see cause I didn't play COD4 until I got it free with the prepurchase... but like ya said I enjoy each game for different things


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Some of these guys may have a point that I don't see cause I didn't play COD4 until I got it free with the prepurchase... but like ya said I enjoy each game for different things



I picked up COD4 while on my second deployment and we played LAN matches with 2 platoons on the FOB. I didn't get to play the full multiplayer until 2009 and by then I already had all unlocks due to getting them by playing on LAN. Its fun and stuff but it gets old quick unless you do domination or something.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cod What ? Oh yeah the cash register at Activision...scammers You guys forget MW2 map-pack with china town was a reworked map from COD-cod2 Caen or something known like,Here you go watch 6.32 .....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgWm1E_KKhE or this ......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Kh7nLplWo


Sorry I could not re buy a game that is RE HASHED content again,Oh as for the STEAM BF3 rumor that is because Sapphire promotion had Steam in the sentence instead of Origin ,Yeah lazy copy paste works there,  get over it not on STEAM gee-sh .....http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=y3Z2MP8vMWU

Ah re hers the updated page that was not  a copy paste of the old Bad Company Vietnam page with the Steam section cut out....And you wonder where the It is coming to Steam rumor came from 



Thank you for your purchase of SAPPHIRE HD 6970 Battlefield™ 3 Special Edition!  Your purchase is eligible for a free* copy of Battlefield 3. Please note: You can only get the game code if you have purchased a SAPPHIRE HD 6970 Battlefield 3 Edition graphics card.

Follow the steps below to request your code:

1. Join SAPPHIRE Select Club (SSC) or log in if you’re already a member.
2. Register your graphics card by clicking on ‘Register My SAPPHIRE Product’.
3. Click on ‘Get it Now’ below.
4. Your code will be sent to the email registered to your SSC account. Please make sure to white list the @sapphiretech.com and @sapphireselectclub.com domains to ensure that your code doesn’t go into spam. Offer expires 11:59PM EDT April 30, 2012. Please ensure that you download your game before this date.

For any questions, please contact us.

*Full terms and conditions will be sent with game code to the email registered to your SAPPHIRE Select Club account.  ©2011 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. All rights reserved. AMD, the AMD Arrow logo, Radeon and combinations thereof are trademarks of Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. Other names are for informational purposes only and may be trademarks of their respective owners. © 2011 EA Digital Illusions CE AB. Battlefield is a trademark or registered trademark of EA Digital Illusions CE AB in the U.S. and/or other countries. All rights reserved. EA and the EA logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Electronic Arts Inc. in the U.S. and/or other countries.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2011)

they shouldnt be charging $60 for a 'basic' game. since you havent played many of the CoD games (been there since CoD1 - GO MEEE!!!!) then you wont recognise that more then just a few of the maps that you get in DLCs are just reskins with a few tweaks.

why pay for content that youve already payed for in the previous games??? Its not the first time Ive seen 'Brecourt' get rehashed from CoD1 - Brecourt is still there as a reskin with some minor tweaks and adjustments here and there.

thats why I dont buy DLCs very often. 
Activision dont put any effort into what they do, why should we reward them for it by buying their game or DLCs?

So I dont buy or play their games....however I will still be 'borrowing' their game for the SP campaign but that as far as it goes for me.

- my personal opinion of course. I wont buy another CoD.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 8, 2011)

that's why i said - have fun playing cod 4 for the 5th year in a row.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay here is the COD buyers guide Looney Tunes Style Starring Bug,Daffy,Elmer....Watch this closely when the season starts....daffy gets fooled into each season.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=vUv-ivMH34s I can`t resist these,have not seen them in awhile.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 8, 2011)

so looking at reviews and the game is getting 9 out of 10s


----------



## Frizz (Nov 8, 2011)

The way I see it in gaming terms,

Infinity Ward and Activision are campers, they are staying in one spot and shooting people in the back while the others try to advance, they also get the most kills and hate every round. 

Although if this is really only a Trilogy then we can expect a pretty bad ass game from IW since they've made so much money out of rehashes. 

EDIT: Both IGN and Gamespot gave it the same score as BF3 to prevent fan boy gamers from being discouraged on reading their future reviews, this is my theory.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> so looking at reviews and the game is getting 9 out of 10s


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 8, 2011)

To be fair I imagine MW3's singleplayer is way better than BF3 with it's dick 'press random button' episodes.

The MP is however so good that it doesn't matter if MW3 is any good - I don't have time to play it with BF3 at nights and Skyrim coming up to steal my days.  I stopped playing MW2 and went to BFBC2 because i felt it was more fulfilling with the fully destructible environments, awesome battle carnage and multiple vehicles.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> To be fair I imagine MW3's singleplayer is way better than BF3 with it's dick 'press random button' episodes.
> 
> The MP is however so good that it doesn't matter if MW3 is any good - I don't have time to play it with BF3 at nights and Skyrim coming up to steal my days.  I stopped playing MW2 and went to BFBC2 because i felt it was more fulfilling with the fully destructible environments, awesome battle carnage and multiple vehicles.



Its single player is not that great compared to some of the others.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 8, 2011)

Time to pose a question: how much do reviewers get paid to do their jobs, and how much advertising money comes from the people who put full page ads into magazines?

That said, I will not buy Modern Warfare 3.  The only reason I have BFBC2 was because I won it in a contest on these forums.


That said, here are the reasons.
1) 0 changes between games.  Everyone enjoyed Grand Theft Auto.  It evolved.  We now have the gritty story (GTA), and the pointless and violent dicking around (Saints Row).  I think we're better of for this evolution.
2) You pay twice for the game.  Stat tracking is done by companies for their research, it costs them almost nothing to post these stats for consumers.  Companies rarely, if ever, release games that have DLC that is worth the price of the game in a single year.
3) What new maps?  Reskinning maps is both time and cost effective.  Companies try to pass this off as "new," which irks me to no end.
4) Tea bagging, noobs, and kiddies.  These games are embraced by everyone rampantly, whether good or not.  I'm tired of listening to people online that complain about cheating, swear someone out because they lack skill, or generally act like idiots.  Games are a way to blow off steam, and dealing with an army of vertically challenged trolls is not my idea of blowing off steam.
5) Another shooter, that does nothing new.  Blowing up stuff is a catharsis.  When I'm good and mellow I need something more.  Shooter 8,098,123 may be pretty, but if I want a shooter there are better ones out there.  For $10 I can get Painkiller or Serious Sam games.  Both labels offer true shooting fun, without the burden of being realistic.  Once I'm done, I can move onto Elder Scrolls, Fallout, and the like.  MW3 doesn't offer anything special, and it isn't the best at what it offers.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

Can you guess my gamers tag...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Troll?





*EDIT*

Hell it even has the same score screen HAHA


----------



## digibucc (Nov 8, 2011)

it's actually pretty disgusting all those reviews. they can't help but admit they game has not changed in years, but still see fit to give it a 9 or 9.5 . what the hell sense does that make unless they are being paid off?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought Giantbomb's review was pretty honest.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its single player is not that great compared to some of the others.



no, the story is horrible. its all about captain price now, "SCREW PLOT" is basically what its saying.

Every review ive seen so far says the story is forgettable and unsatisfying and confusing


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it's actually pretty disgusting all those reviews. they can't help but admit they game has not changed in years, but still see fit to give it a 9 or 9.5 . what the hell sense does that make unless they are being paid off?



i think they are. I think with MW2 they were, i remeber reading how Activision paid.

Ive also read that Elite is suffering hard.

Im really on edge though about the game, because my motocross buddies have got it and want me to get it since we have a distance friendship so we talk and stuff through gaming. However, i definitely don't want to spend $60 on this game again. 

Im also rethinking about the change in the series. I don't think people want to much change to it because they love they way its kind of evolved into a fun late night non try hard fun game. However, they do need to bring in a new engine for enhanced animations, mechanics, and slight change in the way the game plays


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i think they are. I think with MW2 they were, i remeber reading how Activision paid.
> 
> Ive also read that Elite is suffering hard.
> 
> ...



How about a complete new engine for starters


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Can you guess my gamers tag...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/2011-11-08_00004.jpg



I assume you're going by your pr0n name, Derpy Hooves. LOL.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 8, 2011)

I just picked up a copy for 5$ i think i got ripped off.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i just picked up a copy for 5$ i think i got ripped off.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/nlakno.png



ahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Can you guess my gamers tag...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/2011-11-08_00004.jpg



Wow check TMM heading up the leader board


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I just picked up a copy for 5$ i think i got ripped off.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/nlakno.png



omg! i first i was like OMG he got it for $5 then i looked and its MW2 with a 3 lol. I guess that says something about MW3 lol


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 8, 2011)

anyone finished downloading the game on steam? just like mw2 it has single player and multi player in separate entries. do i need to download like 30 GB now for both ?!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> anyone finished downloading the game on steam? just like mw2 it has single player and multi player in separate entries. do i need to download like 30 GB now for both ?!



No, its only two separate .EXE files that start either or modes but it still uses the core file structure


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 8, 2011)

ok. so after i finish downloading single player, i click install multiplayer, it will download a few megs and i'm good to go?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> ok. so after i finish downloading single player, i click install multiplayer, it will download a few megs and i'm good to go?



yes  I think less that 200MB or as it was in MW2


----------



## digibucc (Nov 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Im also rethinking about the change in the series. I don't think people want to much change to it because they love they way its kind of evolved into a fun late night non try hard fun game. However, they do need to bring in a new engine for enhanced animations, mechanics, and slight change in the way the game plays



or just call it what it is: a map pack. an expansion, whatever. don't charge $60 for a title that copies assets from previous games, and uses an engine that's more than 2.5 years old. what exactly does the $60 go towards when most of the work was already done!?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> or just call it what it is: a map pack. an expansion, whatever. don't charge $60 for a title that copies assets from previous games, and uses an engine that's more than 2.5 years old. what exactly does the $60 go towards when most of the work was already done!?



That's what any shooter is... Halo 3 is still halo... bf3 is still battlefield... As for the price I think they are too low... I remember buying Super Nintendo games for $60 so the price thing is mute... If they change the game too much then people just whine and bitch and say it isn't even the same series so it's a no win situation unless you take into account that COD is the best selling game series EVER


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2011)

I think they should release an $80 dollar map pack next week. It's obvious they'll make money on it. Activision isn't exploiting this game nearly enough. I really hope they charge at least a hundred bucks for MW4 or BlackOps 2 or whatever. Hell, put the franchise on its own dedicated console, they could really make some profit.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I just picked up a copy for 5$ i think i got ripped off.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/nlakno.png



Nah. That seems about right.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's a Public Service Announcement cause I don't do this series and every release proves more and more that I've made the right choice. From Guru3D Forum... 



> Native is better than extra for image quality
> 
> seta r_imageQuality "0"
> 
> ...


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## digibucc (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> That's what any shooter is... Halo 3 is still halo... bf3 is still battlefield... As for the price I think they are too low... I remember buying Super Nintendo games for $60 so the price thing is mute... If they change the game too much then people just whine and bitch and say it isn't even the same series so it's a no win situation unless you take into account that COD is the best selling game series EVER



you're trying too hard with that argument gary. halo 3 and halo are far from the same thing, and i think you know it. half life 1 and two, both amazing games on their own, both totally different between each other.
your argument holds no water. you need to stop trying to defend MW. if it's as great as you say it doesn't need your defense. the fact that you are actually arguing that the lack of improvement is not only ok but necessary, makes me think less of you. sorry.

as for prices, no argument that relatively speaking they are less than before - but at $60 , MW3 is not equivalent in value to Skyrim or Uncharted 3, any way you slice it. it. is. over. priced.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2011)

Meh, anyone trying to change anyone else's opinion on the game is hopeless. You either like it or you don't.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, anyone trying to change anyone else's opinion on the game is hopeless. You either like it or you don't.



It's like Marmite!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I just picked up a copy for 5$ i think i got ripped off.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/nlakno.png












erocker said:


> Meh, anyone trying to change anyone else's opinion on the game is hopeless. You either like it or you don't.



Exactly!


----------



## xenocide (Nov 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> That's what any shooter is... Halo 3 is still halo... bf3 is still battlefield... As for the price I think they are too low... I remember buying Super Nintendo games for $60 so the price thing is mute... If they change the game too much then people just whine and bitch and say it isn't even the same series so it's a no win situation unless you take into account that COD is the best selling game series EVER



...just no.

Halo -> Halo 3 was a huge change, as was BF1942 -> BF3.  These games had brand new engines, with newer features, better physics, better graphics, as well as loads of content that their predecessors did NOT have.  MW3 is running the same engine that CoD4 is, using elements lifted directly from that game, and has made minimal changes to a majority of the game.  As much as I don't like Treyarch, at least they do stuff different.  They don't just literally make the same game each time around.

Sales != Quality.  Transformers movies sell well each year, must be cinematic masterpieces right?

I'd also like to address the double-standard when it comes to review scores.  MW3 reviews all point out that they have not changed a thing, and that the single player is still a cinematic scripted experience with minimal choice.  These are the same people that docked BF3 as much as 20 or 30% of their score for having a cinematic and scripted experience with minimal choice.  Every person I know who has actually played through the BF3 SP loved\s it, yet according to every single review, it's a giant piece of shit.  Hell, MW3 is so restrictive, you're literally mounted to the back of a truck or a tank for like half the missions...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 8, 2011)

xenocide said:


> ...just no.
> 
> Halo -> Halo 3 was a huge change, as was BF1942 -> BF3.  These games had brand new engines, with newer features, better physics, better graphics, as well as loads of content that their predecessors did NOT have.  MW3 is running the same engine that CoD4 is, using elements lifted directly from that game, and has made minimal changes to a majority of the game.  As much as I don't like Treyarch, at least they do stuff different.  They don't just literally make the same game each time around.
> 
> ...



Pretty much how I see it.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, anyone trying to change anyone else's opinion on the game is hopeless. You either like it or you don't.



i agree - but there's a difference between trying to change someone's opinion and trying to clarify an obviously false statement. it's not that what he said is subjectively different than my opinion - it's that he was factually wrong almost to the point of lying. big difference imo.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 8, 2011)

Psst over here get this if you buy cod http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/milk-the-cow/id450733533?mt=8

It should let you enjoy the game on Iphone.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 8, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> POLL:
> 
> yeah, Im a sucker for CoD
> 
> ...


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 8, 2011)

Why you all mad?


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSUNA6MgM4On9SfvwV6FbmM0D1cpUjFA0SCZMyihCATaGdSDDY83w
> Why you all mad?



I don't think anyone is mad. People just don't understand why some shell out $60 bucks for the same game year after year is all. There's a difference. Besides, why are you here and not playing this aweseome super 1337 game?

So really, u just mad that others are mad because you percieve them to be mad. Cool story bro... and NO YOU.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 8, 2011)

I bit the bullet and bought it, only because i got it for half price 50$ though, 100$ is too steep for me atm to justify, i read a few reviews and it sounds quite entertaining.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> I bit the bullet and bought it, only because i got it for half price 50$ though, 100$ is too steep for me atm to justify, i read a few reviews and it sounds quite entertaining.



50$ is still too much!


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSUNA6MgM4On9SfvwV6FbmM0D1cpUjFA0SCZMyihCATaGdSDDY83w
> Why you all mad?



Spam this again and I'll show you what mad is.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i agree - but there's a difference between trying to change someone's opinion and trying to clarify an obviously false statement. it's not that what he said is subjectively different than my opinion - it's that he was factually wrong almost to the point of lying. big difference imo.



I don't care if you like the game or not... I don't see you on my Steam friend list and *I refuse to be bullied into using ORGIN* so group your desktop shortcuts of BF3/Crysis2/DukeNukem and get some sensitive skin Vaseline lotion and a tissue... Rub one off all over your fail and get feeling better! All the best!!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2011)

I have sensitive skin and now I'm offended. Thanks.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think i might actually end up getting it. All of my friends got it on their xbox. i might be forced to get it

EDIT: but i will not spend $60 on this rehash.

god, i never thought i would see 1 star review sfor a CoD game. people are ripping this game apart on Amazon


----------



## digibucc (Nov 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I don't care if you like the game or not... I don't see you on my Steam friend list and *I refuse to be bullied into using ORGIN* so group your desktop shortcuts of BF3/Crysis2/DukeNukem and get some sensitive skin Vaseline lotion and a tissue... Rub one off all over your fail and get feeling better! All the best!!!



A) I never said anything about liking or not liking the game. Your response makes no sense whatsoever. did you even read my original post?
B) My post had nothing to do with Origin, either.
C) You are an ass. I remember going out of my way to help you as thought you were a decent guy. idk what your deal is but you need an adjustment right quick.

i'm done. sorry for OT , don't worry i promise i'm gone.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> A) I never said anything about liking or not liking the game. Your response makes no sense whatsoever. did you even read my original post?
> B) My post had nothing to do with Origin, either.
> C) You are an ass. I remember going out of my way to help you as thought you were a decent guy. idk what your deal is but you need an adjustment right quick.
> 
> i'm done. sorry for OT , don't worry i promise i'm gone.



I appreciated all help that I've gotten, and it has nothing to do with that unless you are someone who likes to hang shit over someone's head to make them feel bad... So let me start my 3 part apology like this:
A) I'm sorry that if someone doesn't agree with your opinion that they are wrong.
2) Just because I have a sense of humor doesn't mean I'm an ass... It just means you don't understand.
D) If you feel like adjusting me I will Gladly give you ALL of my Information to help you make that possible. "Men Do, and Boys talk... so Man up"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I don't care if you like the game or not... I don't see you on my Steam friend list and *I refuse to be bullied into using ORGIN* so group your desktop shortcuts of BF3/Crysis2/DukeNukem and get some sensitive skin Vaseline lotion and a tissue... Rub one off all over your fail and get feeling better! All the best!!!



Bullied? It's the same tactic Steam has used for years, you want to play a Valve game, you are required to have Steam. Sucks, but thats just how it goes, and not like either of the programs are stressful. I don't understand your choice in games either, as DN is a Steamworks game? And I think Digi has the most Steam games out of anyone here, him and Dave are both over 300.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> A) I never said anything about liking or not liking the game. Your response makes no sense whatsoever. did you even read my original post?
> B) My post had nothing to do with Origin, either.
> C) You are an ass. I remember going out of my way to help you as thought you were a decent guy. idk what your deal is but you need an adjustment right quick.
> 
> i'm done. sorry for OT , don't worry i promise i'm gone.





garyinhere said:


> I appreciated all help that I've gotten, and it has nothing to do with that unless you are someone who likes to hang shit over someone's head to make them feel bad... So let me start my 3 part apology like this:
> A) I'm sorry that if someone doesn't agree with your opinion that they are wrong.
> 2) Just because I have a sense of humor doesn't mean I'm an ass... It just means you don't understand.
> D) If you feel like adjusting me I will Gladly give you ALL of my Information to help you make that possible. "Men Do, and Boys talk... so Man up"



OMG, it's a real-life "Come at me bro" moment!! Aweseome!!... NO, wait.. Not awesome. Gentlemen, lets behave. Better yet, stay out of this thread from here on out. This is your warning. You guys know the rules.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 9, 2011)

Step away from the keyboards boys, they're only video games.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 9, 2011)

You have the right to remain idle. Anything you type can and will be used against you...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2011)

god ive been away from the thread for like 4 hours and its a war in here.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I don't care if you like the game or not... I don't see you on my Steam friend list and *I refuse to be bullied into using ORGIN* so group your desktop shortcuts of BF3/Crysis2/DukeNukem and get some sensitive skin Vaseline lotion and a tissue... Rub one off all over your fail and get feeling better! All the best!!!



You shelled out money for each, and I'm guessing around 50 bucks? a little less/more thereof. 

The second screenshot is Modernwarfare 3 

See what I did there?!





















The point is, it even SOUNDS THE FUCKING SAME AS THE LAST GAME :FACEPALM: 
Visuals are the best.

Stick with Call of duty, If your so into it, Have fun with the next game in there series.


Replicate that with Gears of War, or Halo anything. Dare ya. 
Gears of war, had massive changes, now your running around as the berserker and its still decently cheap.


----------



## human_error (Nov 9, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> god ive been away from the thread for like 4 hours and its a war in here.



Meh, all these arguments are just copy/paste jobs from MW2 threads - it's a rip off! Heck - even some of the points of contention as the same from the old threads 

/s


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 9, 2011)

Just been playing the single player, its turd if you ask me. The graphics are not even close to how good BF3's are. I wont be buying this i don't think. Its just more of MW2, they could have spld this as a MW3 dlc.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> You shelled out money for each, and I'm guessing around 50 bucks? a little less/more thereof.
> 
> The second screenshot is Modernwarfare 3
> 
> ...



MW3 looks more like CoD4 then any of them. The hell!................ wait actually they all look like each other.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAH!

http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3/user-reviews


----------



## Frizz (Nov 9, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3/user-reviews



They oughta just have made a patch and branded it MW3, oh wait that's exactly what they did..


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 9, 2011)

I brought the game, but to be more exact I pre-ordered it on Steam as I only had MW2 so that I would get both MW1 and MW3 just to complete the collection. Like MW2 I was more or less able to complete the game on the first day I got it and as for how good the game was I thought it was good (a good improvement over the previous game) because some of the stages I fought through in the campaign was quite brutal as for me to speed things up I would often have to knife the enemies as my guns would need reloading, but what I liked the most about the game is that unlike the previous two games the story of this game finally came to a fully conclusive end with no obvious continuations. 

As for graphics and control improvements there were very little to none in the campaign from what I'm aware of and as for some of the assets in the game I noticed they were recycled from previous COD games which is why the graphics hasn't improved significantly (and that's if it was improved at all) from the second game. :shadedshu

Overall even though I liked the game it isn't something I would recommend to buy by itself as I see paying £40 just for one game is harmful to my pocket and I was able to get Battlefield 3, a better game, for free which is clearly better built in many areas than MW3 since I was fortunate that my Dad decided to by two MSI 560s for himself which also happened to come free with a promotional product key for Battlefield 3 which he gave me.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And I think Digi has the most Steam games out of anyone here, him and Dave are both over 300.








 press account though


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 9, 2011)

I1m sorry but These are all i have a thought of ,When I come to this thread,I mean nothing look better then the last,And the guy who posted the pics above Of all the games since COD4 and at 3 of them screens i kept saying IS that Black Ops or MW3?You guys buying it though keep this in mind will you ,I`m not bashing you guys just realize I hate being RIPPED OFF and Trying to get you to understand this game did this in MW2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDthMGtZKa4 Also If any one of you remember in COD2 Colonel Price (got killed) the reused character as been in all the cod games,When are you guys going to realize that.....Shame to me when COD came out it was fresh and a great spin on the WW2 genre,they did it again with COD4 MW now it is just ridicules to have re-skinned maps a updated so call Quake 3 engine (barely to play DX9 )Almost 6 years after COD4.Come on this 2011-2012 we are going into When is IW or Treyarch going to update it to a new DX10-11 level. BF3 does blow this out of the water and Origin has nothing to do with it,BF3 has 500 + pb bans the first week after release and I suspect MW3 will have them now.Good luck with that,I heard a birdie tell me one of the lead programer from IW-Treyarch builds and sells the hax online,Who is screwing You now ,EA ? Origin ?Bf3? No .....Think.....It ....Over ......


PS 
Please do not come in the forums at Christmas doing this  when the DLC content goes  up for $20 just so they can make another $20 off you okay.And they embed the game patch with it so you either PAY to PLAY .....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I1m sorry but These are all i have a thought of ,When I come to this thread,I mean nothing look better then the last,And the guy who posted the pics above Of all the games since COD4 and at 3 of them screens i kept saying IS that Black Ops or MW3?You guys buying it though keep this in mind will you ,I`m not bashing you guys just realize I hate being RIPPED OFF and Trying to get you to understand this game did this in MW2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDthMGtZKa4 Also If any one of you remember in COD2 Colonel Price (got killed) the reused character as been in all the cod games,When are you guys going to realize that.....Shame to me when COD came out it was fresh and a great spin on the WW2 genre,they did it again with COD4 MW now it is just ridicules to have re-skinned maps a updated so call Quake 3 engine (barely to play DX9 )Almost 6 years after COD4.Come on this 2011-2012 we are going into When is IW or Treyarch going to update it to a new DX10-11 level. BF3 does blow this out of the water and Origin has nothing to do with it,BF3 has 500 + pb bans the first week after release and I suspect MW3 will have them now.Good luck with that,I heard a birdie tell me one of the lead programer from IW-Treyarch builds and sells the hax online,Who is screwing You now ,EA ? Origin ?Bf3? No .....Think.....It ....Over ......
> 
> 
> PS
> Please do not come in the forums at Christmas doing this  when the DLC content goes  up for $20 just so they can make another $20 off you okay.And they embed the game patch with it so you either PAY to PLAY .....



uhhh, i read half way through and was like. Its not all about the PC version of the game. I mean look at the consoles. the Consoles can only do DX9, however with an updated engine like Frostbite 2 they can make DX9 look amazing. 

Ive been watching videos and such of MW3 and its really MW1/2 all over again, so im not getting it. Skyrim, AC Revelations, BF3, and Batman Arkham City for me.

And to me its not the graphics that bug me about CoD its the fact that its all the same mechanics, gameplay, etc. 

With a new engine it would allow some innovation in the series without loosing fanbase. it could change the mechanics a bit, animations definitely, and physics, and make the gameplay a little different but not turning the game to a tactical shooter. Keep it to the run and gun arena style we all know. Also the other thing that bugs the crap out of me in CoD is that there has been know considerations of balancing. I don't think they looked at the balancing aspecs of the games


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 9, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111109/Capture061.jpg
> 
> press account though



hook a brotha up!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> 50$ is still too much!



Yeh probably, ahwell, its all the same regurgitated formulae, im not into fantasy role playing so what else is left much?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 9, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> uhhh, i read half way through and was like. Its not all about the PC version of the game. I mean look at the consoles. the Consoles can only do DX9, however with an updated engine like Frostbite 2 they can make DX9 look amazing.
> 
> Ive been watching videos and such of MW3 and its really MW1/2 all over again, so im not getting it. Skyrim, AC Revelations, BF3, and Batman Arkham City for me.
> 
> ...


Ah but it is about PC were it started and we all got shafted with the dairy farmers milk machines after they Inked the deal to do a CoD every year.I`m not mad just wish they would update the game and do free maps like they did in Cod4 ,none of the zombie crap or the pay to play with DLC.Come on Cod-UO was a great run for nearly 3 years Cod2 the same ...Now we get a re-skinned map and menu every year and the teeny pot heads still buy it .....At least with BF3 we get to enjoy for a few years before they ask us to buy a new one.Look at it this way

Codmw3 =$60
Dec or Jan =Codmw3 dlc =$20
June-July Another DLC=$20
Sept Oct =Dlc yet again another $20
Nov 2012 Yeah CoD new game name Maybe Rip Off or Got ya by the wallet edition=$60 then repeat above in 2-3 month cycles.....So in a year most of them Spend $120 plus on Cod and you expect me not warn you that your wasting money ..That is a New HD,Memory or hell you could save up and buy a real PC.If you use a X-box,PS3.....


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 10, 2011)

just finished mw3 single player. very nice and entertaining, better than bf3 single player imo. 

but only 5 1/2 hours


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2011)

i'm just working my way through it myself. I did enjoy the fighter/bomber lvl in bf3 though.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 10, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> just finished mw3 single player. very nice and entertaining, better than bf3 single player imo.
> 
> but only 5 1/2 hours



Its getting shorter and shorter eveytime a new one comes out, i found bf3 a bit shabby too the single player, not unplayable but sorely lacking in freedom of movement ,ie half the time i ended up getting the "return to battlefield" and the story was very convoluted , its all about "online" now i guess. There wasnt much humour in it , all too serious for my liking, what happened to the comedic element that was in previous bf series?
Cod should be in today, sounds quite ok anyhow from your post.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> what happened to the comedic element that was in previous bf series?



What humor???? I found running people over back in the days of BF 1942 quite hilarious - in fact, i still do...especially when you set up a LAN server and fight against 64 or more bots,

you can corner them once youve captured all the points and then you can get in a jeep and just ram into about 10 of them as they spawn.

---

BFBC2 has a little humour but I dont know what sort of humour youre on about


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What humor???? I found running people over back in the days of BF 1942 quite hilarious - in fact, i still do...especially when you set up a LAN server and fight against 64 or more bots,
> 
> you can corner them once youve captured all the points and then you can get in a jeep and just ram into about 10 of them as they spawn.
> 
> ...



It was more light hearted with the wise cracks and the atmosphere wasnt quite so 'serious", thats how i felt about it anyhow, the vibe of the game has changed i guess.
Your inspiring me to try out online multi player , im not very used to that, never really bothered but it sounds like great fun, might give it a go .


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Your inspiring me to try out online multi player



Word of warning....

Online players tend to be a lot lot lot lot lot lot moar smarter then your average LAN/SP bot.

you wouldnt be able to just ram 10 of them just like that, they would probably kill you before you get any where close


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont know i loved the story for BF3. I watched a lot of the walk through videos of MW3 was am not impressed at all. Its just like Homefront where $60 is not worth it for  5 hours long campaign with a rehashed recycled multiplayer


----------

